# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  чувство отдаления от Бога

## Джон

Почему после периода духовной экзальтации, когда казалось Кришна говорит с тобой каждый день наступает период отчуждения, отдаления, излишнего рационализма, когда на себя вчерашнего смотришь с иронией. И лишь позже ощущаешь холод в груди и чувство как будь-то отдаления от бога, и желание вернуть то, прошедшее уже состояние.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

а в Бхагавад Гите не сказано, что надо посвятить период из жизни Кришне, там говориться посвятить всю жизнь. то есть вопрос немного по другому наверно должен звучать, - почему я не могу посвятить всю жизнь Кришне. На этот вопрос самому себе гораздо легче ответить.

----------


## Джон

> а в Бхагавад Гите не сказано, что надо посвятить период из жизни Кришне, там говориться посвятить всю жизнь. то есть вопрос немного по другому наверно должен звучать, - почему я не могу посвятить всю жизнь Кришне. На этот вопрос самому себе гораздо легче ответить.


Вероятно Вы правы, но придти к этому мне наверно только предстоит.)

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Почему после периода духовной экзальтации, когда казалось Кришна говорит с тобой каждый день наступает период отчуждения, отдаления, излишнего рационализма, когда на себя вчерашнего смотришь с иронией. И лишь позже ощущаешь холод в груди и чувство как будь-то отдаления от бога, и желание вернуть то, прошедшее уже состояние.


Потому что Кришна в самом начале духовного пути дает каждому сильный вкус авансом, для того чтобы дать нам возможность укрепиться на этом пути.  Это можно сравнить с тем, как родители учат ребенка ходить. В начале мама или папа держат ребенка за руки, но постепенно они отпускают и отходят назад, и ребенку приходится учиться делать шаги уже самому. Ребенок может подумать что это жестоко, бросать меня, но очевидно что по другому научиться самостоятельно ходить не получится. 

И время от времени, когда ребенок спотыкается и нуждается в помощи, мама или папа опять берут его за руку и тогда он испытывает счастье. Вот так и мы учимся двигаться к Кришне, иногда Кришна берет нас за руку, иногда отпускает, чтобы мы научились твердо стоять на ногах и идти в верном направлении.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Потому что Кришна в самом начале духовного пути дает каждому сильный вкус авансом,


Равиндра сварупа прабху в своем семинаре по нама-таттве опровергает эту теорию аванса, т.к. о ней ничего не сказано в шастрах. Он объясняет это явление иначе. Сначала мы смотрим на преданных как на полубогов и поскольку мы ничего пока не знаем о 10 оскорблениях, мы не можем их совершить. Поэтому начинаем мы свое воспевание с уровня неосознанной намабхасы, которая дает разные экстатичные симптомы, которые переживают новички. Потом мы начинаем понимать, что преданные - обычные люди с множеством недостатков и перестаем смотреть на них как на полубогов. Так мы начинаем совершать вайшнава-апарадху, которая является первой среди нама-апарадх. Ведь мы получили Наму по милости преданных! Так уходит вкус к воспеванию и начинается постепенное сползание в стагнацию и кризис. Выход только через осознание, реформу джапы и своих отношений с преданными. Так объяснял Равинда Сварупа Прабху в своем семинаре в Маяпуре в 2001. Больше комментировать не буду. Погружаюсь в лечение тела.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Равиндра сварупа прабху в своем семинаре по нама-таттве опровергает эту теорию аванса, т.к. о ней ничего не сказано в шастрах. Он объясняет это явление иначе.


Да, это точно происходит и вкус уходит по причине апарадх. Но и о том что Кришна дает в самом начале некий особый вкус, (который мы пока не заслужили), говорят старшие преданные, например Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху.

 "_Знаете , когда мне казалось, 20 лет назад , что я уже готов, как йог  я уже совершенен, я не испытывал ни чувства страха  смерти , мне  казалось,  я уже был, знаете, на трансцендентном уровне, такое  чувство  у  меня  было очень сильное, даже мне  кажется, Параматму видел на то время. Но такие Ситхи дает эта мантра. Я думал все, я достиг совершенства, но это был аванс. Это лишь был аванс._"

http://radhakrishna.clan.su/news/ale...2011-12-06-463

Госвами Махарадж тоже говорит что веру мы получаем авансом:

"_Откуда приходит гордыня? Мы получаем  авансом  веру, и вместе с верой мы получаем сосредоточенность, смысл и желание действовать осмысленным образом. У нас появляется сила, которую дает вера, мы неправильно пользуемся этим, и в результате этого происходит то, что происходит с людьми._ "

http://radhakrishna.clan.su/blog/es_.../2012-05-31-34

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

Еще интересно описывает начальный энтузиазм в своей книге Духовный воин 5 Бхакти Тиртха Махарадж:

_1. Утсаха-майи, внезапный энтузиазм. Такое происходит с неофитами, когда новизна духовного пути окрыляет их. Поскольку преданные становятся частью нового процесса, он или она начинают считать себя особенными и раздуваться от гордости, что зажигает в них энтузиазм. Но надолго такого энтузиазма не хватает. Большинству из нас, когда мы встали на путь бхакти, или, другими словами, отправились в духовное путешествие, Кришна дает испытать особые ощущения и вкусы, чтобы у нас был энтузиазм, но такой энтузиазм неустойчив. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти объясняет причину утсахи-майи, чтобы мы могли упорно добиваться энтузиазма и поддерживать его, пройдя эту начальную стадию. Мы должны сделать энтузиазм неотъемлимой частью нашего бытия, а не оставлять его в качестве короткой эмоции, основанной на гордыне или самовлюбленности._

http://www.ojasvi.kiev.ua/text/bts/duh5/ent.htm

----------


## Hanna

Да, поначалу особенное восприятие, очень очень счастливое состояние в Сознании Кришны...
потом обыденность и опять материальные проблемы, и мы ищем Кришну, чтобы он эти проблемы решил, ведь мы же теперь в его милости, а Кришна как-то совсем не собирается помогать...обидно...
Мне вот человек говорит, как же так, ты ведь молишься самому самому, Кришна такой прекрасный, вот и попроси его, чтобы дал то или это.
Что он тебе не помогает? И смеются.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Да, поначалу особенное восприятие, очень очень счастливое состояние в Сознании Кришны...
> потом обыденность и опять материальные проблемы, и мы ищем Кришну, чтобы он эти проблемы решил, ведь мы же теперь в его милости, а Кришна как-то совсем не собирается помогать...обидно...
> Мне вот человек говорит, как же так, ты ведь молишься самому самому, Кришна такой прекрасный, вот и попроси его, чтобы дал то или это.
> Что он тебе не помогает? И смеются.


Пусть смеются, какая ценность этого смеха? Разве эти несчастные понимают в каком плачевном положении оказались?

Кришна - Бог и может дать все, и то, и это. Только есть ли смысл нам что нибудь давать временное в этом временном мире? Помощь Кришны как раз  в том, чтобы не дать нам какую то ерунду, на которую мы готовы променять Его Самого. 
 Дело все в том, что сейчас мы спим крепким сном на коленях у майи и только делаем робкие попытки проснуться. И что нужно человеку во сне? Чтобы кошмар превратился в приятные грезы или просто проснуться? Разве мы хотим уподобляться одному из героев фильма "Матрица", который утверждает: "Невежество - это блаженство"? Он захотел остаться в иллюзии, но только богатым и популярным актером и с одним условием - главное не помнить ничего из реальности.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5y68ErffgM

Все трудности и появляются только для того чтобы подтолкнуть нас, чтобы мы вышли из этого состояния анабиоза и начали жить активной жизнью вечной  души в мире вечной реальности.

----------


## Светлана )

> Мне вот человек говорит, как же так, ты ведь молишься самому самому, Кришна такой прекрасный, вот и попроси его, чтобы дал то или это.
> Что он тебе не помогает? И смеются.


Ну Ханна, мне вот дети рассказывают, как ребята им говорят- попроси маму: "дай денег на дорогое крутое ВОТ ЭТО и ВОТ ЭТО!" 
А я чего, говорю - не занимайся фигней,  иди уроки учи.  Те, кто смеются, еще не выросли из памперсов...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"Говорится, что по милости Господа даже начинающий преданный может почувствовать экстатичные переживания (слегка, не постоянно, как продвинутый преданный). Предоставляется эта возможность во время совместного воспевания. Святое имя очень милостиво, оно - Нама Прабху. "Прабху" означает "господин", это личность... _Нама чинтамани кришнас чайтанья раса виграха_ – нет разницы между именами, славой, формами, параферналиями, играми Господа. От того, что Святое имя - личность, Оно отвечает взаимностью.

... И наиболее милостиво Святое имя тогда, когда мы делимся Им, - своей великой удачей, - с другими. В этом наше счастье в сознании Кришны, в этом - величие преданного служения. Как говорил Иисус: "Лучше отдавать, чем получать". 


"Так по беспричинной милости Святого Имени даже преданные-неофиты могут испытывать глубокие духовные эмоции, - общаясь с продвинутыми преданными во время совместного воспевания".

----------


## Radesa das

С вашего позволения дополню: "отраженный экстаз" или притворная привязанность. 

Нектар Преданности:
Притворная привязанность бывает двух видов: отраженная и пара (трансцендентная). Когда человек, не соблюдающий регулирующих принципов преданного служения или не принявший руководства истинного духовного учителя, демонстрирует поддельную привязанность, его привязанность называют отраженной. Бывает, что человеку, который на самом деле привязан к материальным наслаждениям или освобождению, выпадает удача общаться с чистыми преданными, занятыми воспеванием святого имени Господа. По милости Господа такой человек может тоже начать воспевать святые имена. И тогда, просто благодаря общению с чистыми преданными, свет, подобный лунному, исходящий из их сердец, отражается в нем, и под влиянием чистых преданных он может проявить некое подобие привязанности, вызванное его любознательностью. Однако такая привязанность очень непрочна. В том случае, когда проявление такой отраженной привязанности приводит к избавлению от всех физических страданий, эту привязанность называют трансцендентной (пара).

 Отраженная привязанность или привязанность пара развивается в человеке в процессе общения с чистым преданным или во время посещения им святых мест, в частности Вриндавана или Матхуры, и если такая привязанность к Кришне развивается в обыкновенном человеке и ему выпадает удача заниматься преданным служением в обществе чистых преданных, он тоже получает возможность достичь уровня чистого преданного служения. Итак, трансцендентная привязанность настолько могущественна, что даже когда она проявляется у обыкновенного человека, благодаря его общению с чистым преданным, она может привести такого человека на ступень совершенства. Но такая привязанность к Кришне никогда не развивается у того, кто лишен милости личного общения с чистыми преданными.

 Насколько общение с чистыми преданными пробуждает в человеке привязанность к Кришне, настолько же оскорбление лотосных стоп чистых преданных может привести к ее уменьшению. Проще говоря, общение с чистыми преданными пробуждает в человеке привязанность к Кришне, но если он оскорбит лотосные стопы преданного, отраженная или трансцендентная привязанность может исчезнуть. Этот процесс напоминает убывание полной луны, которая постепенно уменьшается, пока не исчезнет совсем. Поэтому в общении с чистыми преданными нужно быть очень осторожным, стараясь избегать любых оскорблений их лотосных стоп.

 Оскорбления лотосных стоп чистых преданных, в зависимости от их тяжести, по-разному сказываются на трансцендентной привязанности обоих видов. Если оскорбление очень серьезное, то привязанность может быть практически сведена на нет, а если не слишком, то привязанность может ослабеть, превратившись в привязанность второй или третьей категории.

 Если преданного начинает привлекать идея освобождения или растворения в бытии брахмаджйоти, его экстаз либо постепенно убывает, доходя до уровня отраженной привязанности или привязанности пара, либо вырождается в идею аханграхопасаны. Слово аханграхопасана относится к такому живому существу, которое начинает процесс духовного познания, отождествляя себя с Верховным Господом. Для этого существует специальный термин - «монизм». Монисты считают себя едиными с Верховным Господом. И поскольку они не видят разницы между собой и Верховным Господом, они считают, что, поклоняясь себе, они поклоняются высшему целому.

 Иногда можно видеть, как неофит с большим воодушевлением поет и танцует, находясь при этом под впечатлением, что слился с высшим целым. Концепция монизма не имеет ничего общего с чистым трансцендентным преданным служением. С другой стороны, в тех случаях, когда видно, что человек достиг очень высокого уровня преданности, минуя ступень следования регулирующим принципам, нужно понимать, что этот уровень преданного служения был достигнут им в прошлой жизни. По той или иной причине его духовное развитие временно приостановилось, скорее всего из-за оскорбления лотосных стоп преданного, и теперь он предпринимает следующую попытку продолжить свой путь. Подводя итог, можно сказать, что устойчивого прогресса в преданном служении можно достичь, только общаясь с чистыми преданными.

Джайва дхарма:
Виджая кумар спросил: «О учитель, почему этот проблеск называется пратибимба (отражение)?»

 Бабаджи ответил: «Если жаждущие материальных чувственных наслаждений или имперсонального освобождения люди занимаются воспеванием святых имен Господа и иной деятельностью, затрагивающей преданное служение, судьба может привести их в общество святых преданных. Когда луна истинной бхавы восходит в сердцах этих преданных, она отражается и в сердцах окружающих их притворщиков – гедонистов и имперсоналистов. Поэтому их бхава и именуется пратибимба (отражение). Чистая бхава не рождается в сердце, если человек жаждет материальных чувственных удовольствий или имперсонального освобождения. Но когда он встречается с чистыми преданными Господа (шуддха бхакта), отблеск этой бхавы отражается и на нем. Это и называется пратибимба бхавабхаса (отражение истинной бхавы ). Пратибимба бхавабхаса неприносит душе вечного блага. Как только притворщик добивается своей цели – удовлетворения чувств или освобождения, его преданное служение само собой прекращается. Поэтому считается, что пратибимба бхавабхаса является одним из оскорблений святого имени. Она не достойна того, чтобы так подробно обсуждать ее».

 Виджая кумар спросил: «А что такое чхайя бхавабхаса (тусклая тень экстатической любви)?»

 Святой бабаджи ответил: «Начинающий преданный, неочень сведущий в науке преданного служения, может обрести связь с действиями, местами, периодами времени или личностями, дорогими Господу Кришне, и благодаря этой связи его коснется устраняющая страдания и очень приятная, но мимолетная тень истинной любви к Господу (рати) . Это и называется чхайя рати абхаса . Если у человека есть немного преданности Господу, но эта преданность напрямую зависит от окружения и тех или иных обстоятельств, тогда проявляется эта разновидность преданности (рати абхаса). Она может возникнуть в сердце человека потому, что в прошлом он совершал какие либо благочестивые деяния. Тень преданности может принести огромное благо человеку, который обретает ее. По милости чистого преданного Господа Хари, тень любви может преобразоваться в истинную любовь к Господу (шуддха бхаву). Но если человек оскорбляет вайшнавов, эта тень любви исчезает, словно убывающая луна в темную половину месяца. Кстати, это относится не только к тени любви. Даже чистая любовь (шуддха бхава) к Господу Кришне может умереть (абхава), если человек оскорбляет преданных Господа. Или же чистая любовь может превратиться в тень любви, или даже опуститься на более низкий уровень. Если человек тесно общается с имперсоналистами, его любовь к Кришне также может превратиться в тень любви, или же он может стать имперсоналистом и убедить себя в том, что сам стал почитаемой Верховной Личностью Бога. Именно из за дурного общения начинающим преданным (навья бхактам) порой свойственны имперсональные представления. Иногда новые преданные охотно общаются с имперсоналистами, поскольку не имеют никакого представления о последствиях подобного общения. Тем не менее, дурное общение создает множество проблем. Поэтому начинающим преданным следует тщательно избегать общества имперсоналистов. Иногда бывает, что бхава проявляется у человека, который никогда не занимался практикой преданного служения (садханой) . Это означает, что в своих предыдущих воплощениях такой человек совершал выдающиеся деяния в преданном служении, однако какие то препятствия не позволили плодам этих деяний созреть сразу же. Эти плоды созревают, когда все препятствия устранены. Если наивысший вид любви, бхава, возникает внезапно, следует считать, что это произошло по милости Господа Кришны. Даже если в поведении человека, одаренного милостью, видны некоторые изъяны, не следует порицать его. Почему? Человек, который обрел любовь к Богу, достиг успеха в жизни. Преданный никогда не грешит. Но если становится известно, что преданный согрешил тем или иным образом, следует думать об этом так: либо вайшнав случайно совершил грех, либо этот грех является следствием прошлого проступка (пурва папабхаса) . Истинные качества преданного (бхава) быстро искоренят этот грех. Очень скоро последствия его будут уничтожены. Из этих объяснений можно сделать вывод, что не следует заострять внимание на недостатках преданных.

----------


## ОльгаО

а разве цель практики - поймать вкус к служению?
мне кажется, что вот этот настрой словить кайф в обществе Бога и преданных - самое распространённое заблуждение. Эта теория насчёт вкуса, которым Бог якобы заманивает новичков, очень настораживает. Точно также как вообще подозрительно всё то, что застилает сознание всякими приятными ощущениями. Если человек ловится на эти кайфовые ощущения, разве будет он хорошим преданным? поэтому так многие и уходят из движения, потому что изначальная мотивация заключалась именно в том, чтоб словить вкус. Ведь именно он (точнее его отсутствие) в итоге оттолкнёт.

----------


## Светлана )

Что такое духовная практика.
http://kiwi.kz/watch/fsbb10s3uv2p/

Как вернуть вкус духовного развития.
http://kiwi.kz/watch/u3jbyk1fctz9/

----------


## Radesa das

> а разве цель практики - поймать вкус к служению?
> мне кажется, что вот этот настрой словить кайф в обществе Бога и преданных - самое распространённое заблуждение. Эта теория насчёт вкуса, которым Бог якобы заманивает новичков, очень настораживает. Точно также как вообще подозрительно всё то, что застилает сознание всякими приятными ощущениями. Если человек ловится на эти кайфовые ощущения, разве будет он хорошим преданным? поэтому так многие и уходят из движения, потому что изначальная мотивация заключалась именно в том, чтоб словить вкус. Ведь именно он (точнее его отсутствие) в итоге оттолкнёт.


из четырех видов людей, которые обращаются к Нему, страдающие действительно ищут "кайф" или избавление от страданий. потом в процессе преданного служения они избавляются от страданий, их мотивы очищаются и они испытывают "кайф" от служения Господу и от Его святого Имени. Потом Они испытывают "кайф" от общения с Ним. Тогда их "кайф" обретает вечную природу и они "кайфуют" вечно. цель практики: всегда помнить Кришну и никогда не забывать Его, потому-что это вечный "кайф" :smilies:  "анандам будхи вардханам"

----------


## ОльгаО

> из четырех видов людей, которые обращаются к Нему, страдающие действительно ищут "кайф" или избавление от страданий. потом в процессе преданного служения они избавляются от страданий, их мотивы очищаются и они испытывают "кайф" от служения Господу и от Его святого Имени. Потом Они испытывают "кайф" от общения с Ним. Тогда их "кайф" обретает вечную природу и они "кайфуют" вечно. цель практики: всегда помнить Кришну и никогда не забывать Его, потому-что это вечный "кайф" "анандам будхи вардханам"


вот это и есть в корне неправильная теория, вводящая в заблуждение не только страдающих

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> вот это и есть в корне неправильная теория, вводящая в заблуждение не только страдающих


Почему неправильная теория?
Душа известна как _ананда-майя-бьясат_

" Каждая душа ищет наслаждения, и единственное наслаждение, которое может принести сердцу удовлетворение, - это наслаждение личными взаимоотношениями с Верховной Личностью Бога и Его преданными."

То есть если мы не будем счастливы в каком-то аспекте сознания Кришны, мы не сможем практиковать.

А какая ещё есть теория? :smilies:

----------


## Radesa das

я знал, я знал!  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> а разве цель практики - поймать вкус к служению?


Да, кто-то ловит вкус Прасада, кто-то вкус киртана и т.д. Для преданного это не цель практики, но то, что сопутствует практике. Кришна всегда наполнен Сладостью  :smilies: 

*"Это сознание Кришны просто полно блаженства. Никто не должен ходить угрюмым. Если человек угрюмый, это означает, что у него не хватает сознания  Кришны":*http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=88&Itemid=272

----------


## ОльгаО

1.избавление от страдания и не быть угрюмым - это еще не есть наслаждения. От страданий можно избавиться без поисков наслаждения
3.соглашусь с последним постом, что вкус не может быть целью. Иначе, никто и не начнет серьезной практики :mig: 

В Православном христианстве риторика делает упор на страдания и аскезу, а радость и наслаждения стоят на задвинутых ролях. Т.е. перегибают палку, описывая духовный путь главным образом как очень тяжелое занятие. Каковым оно в полной мере не является. В искконе же перегибают палку в обратном направлении - на первый план выставляется радость и наслаждения. Когда в христианстве выставляют пример для подражания - это в основном трудяги и аскеты, в искконе пример для подражания - преданный наподобие Чайтаньи в образе легкого и веселого и прыгающего прабху.
Наверное, обе экстремальные точки не отражают действительность. А правда лежит где-то по середине. Это хитрая смесь тяжелых испытаний и наслаждений.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В искконе же перегибают палку в обратном направлении - *на первый план* выставляется радость и наслаждения


 :doom: Прям хочется попросить у вас цитаты в подтверждение....ну, да ладно... :smilies:

----------


## ОльгаО

> " Каждая душа ищет наслаждения, и единственное наслаждение, которое может принести сердцу удовлетворение, - это наслаждение личными взаимоотношениями с Верховной Личностью Бога и Его преданными."
> 
> То есть если мы не будем счастливы в каком-то аспекте сознания Кришны, мы не сможем практиковать.
> 
> А какая ещё есть теория?


ну еще есть теория, что если вы кого-то любите, то готовы пожертвовать ради любимого всем - в том числе наслаждением. Готовность ради Бога спускаться в ады и подвергаться всяким страданиям. Друг - это ведь тот, кто и в горе друг, а не только в радости.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Прям хочется попросить у вас цитаты в подтверждение.


chant Hare Krishna and be happy - самый распространённый слоган, причем be happy в расхожем значении относится именно к наслаждению в обыденном смысле, без пояснения что ж такое есть это самое be happy с духовной точки зрения

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> chant Hare Krishna and be happy - самый распространённый слоган, причем be happy в расхожем значении относится именно к наслаждению в обыденном смысле, без пояснения что ж такое есть это самое be happy с духовной точки зрения


Шрила Прабхупада объясняет природу счастья. Счастье бывает только духовное. Кому уже необходимы разъяснения, те обращаются к вайшнавам.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ну еще есть теория, что если вы кого-то любите, то готовы пожертвовать ради любимого всем - в том числе наслаждением.


Это для тех, кто знает, что пожертвовать своим счастьем ради любимого доставляет гораздо большее счастье.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады:
"Когда ты на самом деле станешь трансцендентным к этому так называемому материальному счастью и несчастью.  Это йога.
 Нас не должны захватывать материальное беспокойство или мы не должны очень сильно скорбеть из-за материальных проблем, и мы не должны быть очень счастливы из-за материального счастья. Это обусловленность. 
*Материальное счастье это на самом деле не счастье.* Это происходит через проблемы. Также как мы пытаемся стать счастливыми, пытаемся быть богатыми, получить какие-то деньги.  Этого не так легко достичь.  Мы должны проходить через множество беспокойств.  Поэтому на самом деле, это беспокойства, но с надеждой, получить какое-то ложное счастье, поэтому мы принимаем это беспокойство. На самом деле счастья нет.

_сукхам атйантикам йат тад буддхи-грахйам_

Поэтому _атиндрийа_ означает духовные чувства. Если мы очистим наши чувства, выйдем на духовный уровень,

_сарвопадхи-винирмуктам тат-паратвена нирмалам_

если мы очистимся, тогда, когда чувства будут заняты,

_хришикена хришикеша севанам бхактир учйате_

- *тогда это настоящее счастье, когда* *мы заняты удовлетворением чувств Кришны*, не этих материальных чувств, тогда это называется _адхйатмика-йога_, или _бхакти-йога_.

http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20S...3_11_1974.html

----------


## Radesa das

Шрила Прабхупада был очень сострадательным. он хотел, чтобы все мы были счастливы. поэтому он и пришел сюда, сделать нас счастливыми, вернуть сиротам Отца. 
поэтому он дал нам Святое Имя и просил повторять Его. А "будь счастлив" это благословение Шрилы Прабхупады. "Воспевайте Харе Кришна и будьте счастливы". 
а чем мы можем пожертвоватть ради Кришны? 4 принципа? это же для нас, не для Него. 16 кругов? для собственного очищения. отказ от материальных желаний? а что, они разве выполнимы в этом мире? теория самопожертвования придумана манипуляторами. "вот если ты меня действительно любил бы, ты бы..."
а мы очень счастливы вновь обрести своего Отца и Мать. Верховные Родители своих детей не мучают. Они их обучают и балуют. Мы выехали из детдома материального мира на большом поезде ИСККОН и едем к своим Родителям. И мы счастливы, потому-что скоро мы увидим Их, обнимем и останемся с Ними навсегда.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

То что доктор прописал топикстартеру - это сбавление юпитерианского (извиняюсь, если слово ничего не говорит или неприятно) и наращивание сатурнианского: 
*1.* уединенение, автономность, лучше мало, да качественно, брать умением, а не числом. Акцент на внутренней работе. Ведь эти чувства как раз и пытаются завернуть наше внимание внутрь, на разборы полётов, воглубь в противовес поверхностности: 



> наступает период отчуждения, отдаления, излишнего рационализма, когда на себя вчерашнего смотришь с иронией


это и есть подталкивание-подсказка, что и нужно (пора) что-то переосмыслить, выделись главное себе, выставить себе приоритеты в мельтешении дел. Придать тому что делаешь на земле недостающую ему глубину как у неба - а такая глубина всегда подразумевает отдалённость. 

Это как исчезание из песни отдельных партий инструментов, "проигрыш", чтобы вы закрепили себе в их молчании сам ритм, сердцебиение и их, и целой композиции. Ритм - это, собственно, уже второе что доктор прописал: *2.* сузиться на повторении одного и того же (в противовес погоне за всё новым), чтобы вы вошли в сам ритм этого.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Это для тех, кто знает, что пожертвовать своим счастьем ради любимого доставляет гораздо большее счастье.


легко сказать

----------


## ОльгаО

> теория самопожертвования придумана манипуляторами. "вот если ты меня действительно любил бы, ты бы..."
> а мы очень счастливы вновь обрести своего Отца и Мать. Верховные Родители своих детей не мучают. Они их обучают и балуют. Мы выехали из детдома материального мира на большом поезде ИСККОН и едем к своим Родителям. И мы счастливы, потому-что скоро мы увидим Их, обнимем и останемся с Ними навсегда.


опять же легко сказать. Но перед встречей с родителями столько всего произойти может

----------


## Radesa das

> опять же легко сказать. Но перед встречей с родителями столько всего произойти может


а почему вам не "легко сказать"? вы не счастливы? Кришна вас мучает?

----------


## Владимиир

Замечательный вопрос. Пожалуй наиважнейший. 
Мне кажется дело обстоит так: чтобы получить духовное знание необходимо определенное состояние разума - влияние гуны благости. В то время как тело человека может находиться в гуне невежества и страсти. Разум живого существа по милости учителя и Кришны находиться в гуне благости и способен воспринять духовную трансцендентную науку не постижимую обычным умом и органами чувств. Это можно сравнить с супер зрением Санджаи или созерцанием Вселенской формы Арджуной. 

Господь погружает нас в специальное состояние благости для передачи знания, появляющиеся при этом способности, энтузиазм, настроение это все побочные проявления гуны благости. Очень важно в этом состоянии заниматься образованием и служением. Читать Священные Писание и общаться с преданными и не тратить время на всякие медитации, а также споры с не благостным окружением по поводу питания, прививок, обрядов и прочее. Состояние гуны благости дано Вам вот и используйте это состояние для постижения духовной науки...
Главное читайте Бгахават Гиту и Шримад Багватам, у меня от того состояния остался один опыт - слишком мало читал, слишком часто тратил состояние благости ума на невежественное тело и общение с не преданными.

В какой-то момент гуна благости неизбежно ослабевает... вот тут и наступают состояния отдаленности, это просто привязанность к гуне благости не более того. Вот тут уже нужно используя полученный запас знаний заниматься джапой, санкиртаной, служением преданным... вся эта деятельность будет настолько успешной насколько, много было получено знаний.

Самым оскорбительным и греховным нужно считать возникший упадок настроения и депрессию, Как же можно! Вам дали Совершенное Духовное Знание! Это знание пришло по милости Господа, неужели Вы думаете, что милость Господа от сих до сих!? 
Если бы мы не обладали бы калиюжной кармой и заблуждениями то, в процессе обретения этого духовного знания мы бы неизбежно освободились и перешли бы в духовный мир! Но поскольку в нас еще остается привязанность к этому миру Господь оставляет существовать нас на время в мире материальном. Теперь нашей задачей становиться распространять и поддерживать знание и милость Господа, и уж по крайней мере, не забыть и не исказить полученное знание.
Если почитать истории великих преданных, то поймете, что Господь поступает именно так. Или забирает истосковашиеся материальные души в духовный мир или дает благославения прожить материальную жизнь и вернуться к нему. Например, Вритрасура попал после смерти в духовный мир, а Махараджа Прахлада, Махараджа Бали, Махараджа Дхрува должны прожить какое то время в материальном мире, несмотря на созерцание  Верховной Личности. 
В этой связи особенно поучительна история Дхрувы, когда он повстречал Господа, то понял, что все его материальные желания, ради которых он совершал аскезы, всего-лишь горсть стекла по сравнению с бриллиантами преданного служения. 

Таким образом, дав нам трансцендентное духовное знание, Господь надеется, что мы справимся со своей кармой и вернемся к Нему, не будем его разочаровывать - займемся служением здесь и сейчас. А размышления о неудачах и депрессиях оставим в прошлом.

----------


## ОльгаО

> а почему вам не "легко сказать"? вы не счастливы? Кришна вас мучает?


а Вы что - все 24 часа в сутки и последние лет 10-20 только и делаете, что летаете на крыльях любви?
Если уж сам Прабхупада перед встречей с "родителями" прошел через шоковую терапию, Вы думаете Ваш путь будет устлан только розами?

----------


## Radesa das

> а Вы что - все 24 часа в сутки и последние лет 10-20 только и делаете, что летаете на крыльях любви?
> Если уж сам Прабхупада перед встречей с "родителями" прошел через шоковую терапию, Вы думаете Ваш путь будет устлан только розами?


Да, я почти летаю. есть конечно беспокойства всякие, мы же в материальном теле и мире, но если сравнить мое существование "до", я живу в раю. 
Шрила Прабхупада с Кришной никогда не расставался и не забывал. И он летал на крыльях любви. Шрила Прабхупада прошел через очень многое и оставил после себя путь, устланный розами. У него ничего не было, но у нас есть все. разве не так?

----------


## Radesa das

написал, потом вспомнил что где-то первые 8 лет было труднее чем сейчас.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Это для тех, кто знает, что пожертвовать своим счастьем ради любимого доставляет гораздо большее счастье


высшее проявление любви это брать на себя реакции других. 
искренне, никто бы не хотел, что бы ему прямо сейчас глаза выкололи заместо другого человека, но себя обманывать любят все. Все болтают о книгах, о истине, о практиках, о том, как было до и стало после, логически выстраивают очень тонко цепочки об истине, используют санскрит в общении, но никто не способен брать на себя реакции. Каждый может себе честно ответить, способен ли он брать реакции других на себя, или предпочитает наслаждать свой эгоизмом просредством манамайи.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Каждый может себе честно ответить, способен ли он брать реакции других на себя,


Не стоит примерять на себя такой возвышенный уровень маха-бхагаваты: http://www.vaishnav.ru/content/vedi_...LEMENT_ID=4281

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Не стоит примерять на себя такой возвышенный уровень маха-бхагаваты


это я не про себя, а про всеобщее лицемерие

----------


## ОльгаО

> Да, я почти летаю. есть конечно беспокойства всякие, мы же в материальном теле и мире, но если сравнить мое существование "до", я живу в раю. 
> Шрила Прабхупада с Кришной никогда не расставался и не забывал. И он летал на крыльях любви. Шрила Прабхупада прошел через очень многое и оставил после себя путь, устланный розами. У него ничего не было, но у нас есть все. разве не так?


и давно Вы так беспрерывно летаете, позвольте спросить?

----------


## Radesa das

> и давно Вы так беспрерывно летаете, позвольте спросить?


да, давно. как буревестник, гордо рею  :smilies:  вообще-то нет. я самый падший. пойду постучусь о дерево.

----------


## Светлана )

> это я не про себя, а про всеобщее лицемерие


...все лицемеры, договаривайте уж - а тут выхожу я, весь в белом фраке!

----------


## Radesa das

> Не стоит примерять на себя такой возвышенный уровень маха-бхагаваты: http://www.vaishnav.ru/content/vedi_...LEMENT_ID=4281


да, нее, это просто один лицемер напомнил другому лицемеру что он лицемер  :smilies:

----------


## ОльгаО

> да, давно. как буревестник, гордо рею  вообще-то нет. я самый падший. пойду постучусь о дерево.


давно - это 10 лет или 30? или несколько жизней кряду?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Обычно преданные чувствуют облегчение от страданий уже с началом практики. Все вайшнавы кажутся нам как минимум полубогами и чистыми преданными. Потом в результате общения мы можем начать видеть множество "несовершенств", тогда наша жизнь становится значительно тяжелее...(((

В целом есть выход из этой ситуации: если мы будем концентрироваться на *положительных* качествах вайшнавов и замечать свои личные недостатки, и сознательно "работать" с ними, увеличивать общение с вдохновленными преданными...не станем слушать сплетни, заниматься _грамья-катхой_ (деревенскими разговорами), то очень скоро Кришна нас отблагодарит :smilies:

----------


## Radesa das

> давно - это 10 лет или 30? или несколько жизней кряду?


В чем смысл этого (до)вопроса? все же и так ясно: душа сат-чид-ананда. когда зеркало вашего ума немного очищается, даже небольшое ослабление пожара материального существования делает живое существо счастливым. Шрила Прабхупада говорил что его ученики были хиппи, а стали хеппи. он показывал на своих танцующих учеников и говорил что когда они пришли они были черные, лохматые и грустные как вороны, а сейчас они танцуют как белые лебеди. 
как уже отметила Кастурика матаджи, если вы не испытываете счастья, занимаясь практикой преданного служения, значит вы что-то делаете не так. 
повторюсь: по сравнению с нашим положением в материальном мире сейчас мы живем как в раю. и должны испытывать благодарность.

----------


## Галим

> Равиндра сварупа прабху в своем семинаре по нама-таттве опровергает эту теорию аванса, т.к. о ней ничего не сказано в шастрах. Он объясняет это явление иначе. Сначала мы смотрим на преданных как на полубогов и поскольку мы ничего пока не знаем о 10 оскорблениях, мы не можем их совершить. Поэтому начинаем мы свое воспевание с уровня неосознанной намабхасы, которая дает разные экстатичные симптомы, которые переживают новички. Потом мы начинаем понимать, что преданные - обычные люди с множеством недостатков и перестаем смотреть на них как на полубогов. Так мы начинаем совершать вайшнава-апарадху, которая является первой среди нама-апарадх. Ведь мы получили Наму по милости преданных! Так уходит вкус к воспеванию и начинается постепенное сползание в стагнацию и кризис. Выход только через осознание, реформу джапы и своих отношений с преданными. Так объяснял Равинда Сварупа Прабху в своем семинаре в Маяпуре в 2001. Больше комментировать не буду. Погружаюсь в лечение тела.


Я тоже думаю.что нет никакого аванса,просто поначалу человек постоянно думает о Кришне и философии и само памятование приносит вкус.А когда человек уже много чего знает,то уже уму не так любопытно и он отвлекается от Кришны,а с Кришной уходит и вдохновение

----------


## Галим

> а разве цель практики - поймать вкус к служению?
> мне кажется, что вот этот настрой словить кайф в обществе Бога и преданных - самое распространённое заблуждение. Эта теория насчёт вкуса, которым Бог якобы заманивает новичков, очень настораживает. Точно также как вообще подозрительно всё то, что застилает сознание всякими приятными ощущениями. Если человек ловится на эти кайфовые ощущения, разве будет он хорошим преданным? поэтому так многие и уходят из движения, потому что изначальная мотивация заключалась именно в том, чтоб словить вкус. Ведь именно он (точнее его отсутствие) в итоге оттолкнёт.


А разве плохо желать духовного вкуса?

----------


## Radesa das

Мы можем принимать за "аванс" милость Шрилы Прабхупады. однажды во время утренней прогулки ученики спросили у Шрилы Прабхупады: " В писаниях говорится, что для того чтобы придти к преданному служению нужно совершить много аскез, нужно иметь благоприятную карму. а каким образом тогда мы попали в это движение? значит ли это что мы совершали что-то в прошлых жизнях?" 
Шрила Прабхупада остановился, посмотрел на них и сказал: "Я создал вам благоприятную карму."  Джай Шрила Прабхпада!

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Есть же такое выражение, не знаю в шастрах ли, но Шрила прабхупада говорил точно :
Если мы сделаем хоть один шаг к Кришне, Он сделает сто шагов навстречу  - это начальный уровень (человек понимает что вот вот оно, счастье, точно, так давно искал, Кришна как бы говорит - правельным путём идёшь, давай давай)
Следующий - это уже садхана, БГ 4.11 Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его
и высший - это когда Кришна изчезает вовсе, не отвечает, дабы усилить нашу любовь, как пример с гопи .. ?

Это расказывал Патита Павана прабху, видео не могу найти, так как их много и нет такого заглавия.

----------


## ОльгаО

> В чем смысл этого (до)вопроса? все же и так ясно: душа сат-чид-ананда. когда зеркало вашего ума немного очищается, даже небольшое ослабление пожара материального существования делает живое существо счастливым. Шрила Прабхупада говорил что его ученики были хиппи, а стали хеппи. он показывал на своих танцующих учеников и говорил что когда они пришли они были черные, лохматые и грустные как вороны, а сейчас они танцуют как белые лебеди. 
> как уже отметила Кастурика матаджи, если вы не испытываете счастья, занимаясь практикой преданного служения, значит вы что-то делаете не так. 
> повторюсь: по сравнению с нашим положением в материальном мире сейчас мы живем как в раю. и должны испытывать благодарность.


а смысл вопроса был в том, что если для нас испытывать "вкус" есть непременный атрибут духовной жизни, то значит, что мы не готовы еще к ней. А готовы - это когда мы можем принимать Бога во всех бедствиях и катаклизмах. Когда готовы ради Бога пойти на мероприятия, кажущиеся нам заведомо очевидно противными, которые не сулят нам ничего приятного (по крайней мере вначале)

----------


## Галим

> А готовы - это когда мы можем принимать Бога во всех бедствиях и катаклизмах. Когда готовы ради Бога пойти на мероприятия, кажущиеся нам заведомо очевидно противными, которые не сулят нам ничего приятного (по крайней мере вначале)


Это и есть духовный вкус

----------


## Radesa das

> а смысл вопроса был в том, что если для нас испытывать "вкус" есть непременный атрибут духовной жизни, то значит, что мы не готовы еще к ней. А готовы - это когда мы можем принимать Бога во всех бедствиях и катаклизмах. Когда готовы ради Бога пойти на мероприятия, кажущиеся нам заведомо очевидно противными, которые не сулят нам ничего приятного (по крайней мере вначале)


Ну что мне вам ответить? я не сомневался что не готов к настоящей духовной жизни.

----------


## Radesa das

> а смысл вопроса был в том, что если для нас испытывать "вкус" есть непременный атрибут духовной жизни, то значит, что мы не готовы еще к ней. А готовы - это когда мы можем принимать Бога во всех бедствиях и катаклизмах. Когда готовы ради Бога пойти на мероприятия, кажущиеся нам заведомо очевидно противными, которые не сулят нам ничего приятного (по крайней мере вначале)


я не совсем понимаю вашу точку зрения. я напишу как я вас понял, а вы поправьте если я понял вас неверно. 
1.мы будем готовы к духовной жизни, когда испытывание вкуса перестанет быть для нас непременным. 
2.мы готовы к духовной жизни когда можем принимать Бога когда нам плохо( бедствия и катаклизмы)
3.мы готовы к духовной жизни когда готовы делать для Кришны даже те вещи, которые нам неприятны.

1. Как вы думаете, есть ли преданные, которые дошли до стадии когда им все равно: испытывают они вкус или нет и при этом они не испытывают вкус? То-есть преданный на таком уровне нирмама нираханкара просто ничего не чувствует? или он чувствует вкус, но не обращает на него внимания? 
2. бедствия происходят с нашим телом. достаточно понять что мы не тело и мы эти бедствия не заметим. буддисты и брахмавади тоже имеют осознание брахма-бхуты. значит ли это что они готовы совершать настоящее преданное служение? что если преданный получает бедствия по своей карме? 
3. с третьим согласен.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Почему после периода духовной экзальтации, когда казалось Кришна говорит с тобой каждый день -
> наступает период отчуждения, отдаления, излишнего рационализма, когда на себя вчерашнего смотришь с иронией.
>  И лишь позже ощущаешь холод в груди и чувство как буд-то отдаления от бога, и желание вернуть то, прошедшее уже состояние.


 Это самый важный вопрос. И ответ - обратный..
 То есть когда "излишний рационализм" пришел - это и есть то, что есть!
 А по-началу идет короткий период привлечения и энтузиазма.
Причем этот первый период не у кришнаитов, а у всех. И при вступлении в какую нибудь партию "зеленых" и вообще куда угодно - на энтузиазме по-началу.

 Видимо, речь в механизме ума, который так на чтото новое реагирует: интересно все. А потом - скучный этап практики.
 Важно еще раз подчеркнуть именно *рационализм*: адекватность, честность перед собой, спокойное исполнение, чего можешь.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Это и есть духовный вкус


смелость, а не вкус

----------


## ОльгаО

> я не совсем понимаю вашу точку зрения. я напишу как я вас понял, а вы поправьте если я понял вас неверно. 
> 1.мы будем готовы к духовной жизни, когда испытывание вкуса перестанет быть для нас непременным. 
> 2.мы готовы к духовной жизни когда можем принимать Бога когда нам плохо( бедствия и катаклизмы)
> 3.мы готовы к духовной жизни когда готовы делать для Кришны даже те вещи, которые нам неприятны.


да, почти так

----------


## ОльгаО

> 1. Как вы думаете, есть ли преданные, которые дошли до стадии когда им все равно: испытывают они вкус или нет и при этом они не испытывают вкус? То-есть преданный на таком уровне нирмама нираханкара просто ничего не чувствует? или он чувствует вкус, но не обращает на него внимания? 
> .


вкус может сегодня быть, завтра не быть. Не он ведь мотив. А мотив - долг: когда мы в уме себе все уже хорошо причесали и разложили по полкам и нацелились на служение, после того как все разумно взвесили все за и против. 
А те, кто прельстились обществом сознания Кришны из-за приятных ощущений получаемых в ходе служения, они : либо нарокманы (в широком смысле), либо люди которые просто плывут по течению не утруждающие себя включать свои мыслительные способности, либо комбинация того и другого. 
повторюсь, что такие люди также легко соскочут со служения, как легко и начали, поскольку они не отдают себе отчёт что такое общество Кришны и зачем они здесь.

----------


## ОльгаО

> 2. бедствия происходят с нашим телом. достаточно понять что мы не тело и мы эти бедствия не заметим. буддисты и брахмавади тоже имеют осознание брахма-бхуты. значит ли это что они готовы совершать настоящее преданное служение? что если преданный получает бедствия по своей карме?


ну если говорить о нас земных людях, то тяжелые и неприятные аскезы ради духовного служения и бедствия которые мы получаем по своей карме в ходе преданного служения - почти неотделимые вещи

----------


## Radesa das

> вкус может сегодня быть, завтра не быть. Не он ведь мотив. А мотив - долг: когда мы в уме себе все уже хорошо причесали и разложили по полкам и нацелились на служение, после того как все разумно взвесили все за и против. 
> А те, кто прельстились обществом сознания Кришны из-за приятных ощущений получаемых в ходе служения, они : либо нарокманы (в широком смысле), либо люди которые просто плывут по течению не утруждающие себя включать свои мыслительные способности, либо комбинация того и другого. 
> повторюсь, что такие люди также легко соскочут со служения, как легко и начали, поскольку они не отдают себе отчёт что такое общество Кришны и зачем они здесь.


я не совсем понял что вы имеете в виду под словом долг: перед кем? 
разные преданные приходят к Кришне по разному. с разными мотивами. поэтому наше общество и называется  единством в различии. у кого-то мотив получить наслаждение, у кого-то долг, у кого-то желание разбогатеть. разве ощущение долга высоко духовно? разве Кришна общается с теми, кто чувствует себя в долгу? на мой взгляд долг как мотив так же материален как мотив вкуса. и потом человек служит Кришне. откуда он пришел, наркоман ли, должник ли, мы же неберем этого в расчет. главное здесь и сейчас, он лучший из людей, он служит Кришне. можно ли оценивать преданных по тому что когда-то они соскочат? кто знает произойдет это или нет? почти все ученики Шрилы Прабхупады пришли из среды наркоманов и пробовали все это. и они были разочарованны жизнью и привлеклись духовным вкусом. и они до сих пор в движении. они не отдавали себе отчета что такое общество Кришы. и легко начали.  насколько больше шансов у человека выполняющего свой долг остаться на этом пути, а не устать от чувства долга и сорваться на кайфе?
разве мы получаем бедствия по карме в ходе преданного служения? мы получаем их по карме. не в ходе преданного служения. все получают все по карме, вне зависимости от преданности Богу. преданное служение ослабляет действие кармы но не является причиной дополнительных страданий. 
если человек находится на платформе земного человека как сможет он разумно взвесить все за и против? он идет на поводу у своего ума и тела. разве разумность есть духовность? разум так же материален как ум и тело. 
разве человек, исполняющий свои долг не делает это из-за вкуса к исполнению долга? когда я пишу вам ответ я испытываю вкус к тому чтобы написать. и вы выражая свою точку зрения испытываете вкус к этому? вы называете вкус не важным потому-что вы его не испытываете, или вы просто не обращаете на него внимания исполняя свой долг? если человек пришел из-за вкуса может ли он со временем реализовать понимание долга? если человек выполняет свой долг достигнет ли он со временем высшего вкуса? когда Шримати Радхарани общается с Кришной Она делает это из чувства долга или из-за вкуса?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

есть такая поговорка в народе: дети в неоплатном долгу перед родителями  :mig:

----------


## Radesa das

> есть такая поговорка в народе: дети в неоплатном долгу перед родителями


да, есть еще ответ на эту поговорку: не рожали бы  :smilies:

----------


## ОльгаО

Radesh прабху,
спасибо за такой неравнодущный ответ.
да я не отрицаю наличие вкуса и его присутствия во всем. Просто долг - это все-таки более высшая категория сознания, чем кайф. Господь ведь создал нас и все миры для СВОЕГО, а не нашего удовольствия. Его игры по настоящему приносят забаву только Ему, а для нас - это его буйство неожиданных поворотов и разных духовных эмоций. Если мы нацелились на вкус, то он первым делом отобьется. 
Маргиналы - есть маргиналы. На них ориентироваться не стоит. Слабые люди примыкают к Движению, так как сами о себе позаботиться не могут.

----------


## ОльгаО

А насчёт ослабления кармы в ходе преданного служения, есть еще теория, что она не то чтоб ослабляется - а ускоряется.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Ольга, вы путаете приятные ощущения и кайф со вкусом.Это разные вещи.Первое происходит из гуны страсти,а второе--духовный феномен,он зарождается где-то на очень глубоком уровне,проследить невозможно.А долг происходит из гуны благости всего лишь.
Живое существо движимо вкусом,даже если он расходится с понятиями в гуне благости.Например,все знают,что дурманящие вещества вредны и все их употребляют.

----------


## Radesa das

> Radesh прабху,
> спасибо за такой неравнодущный ответ.
> да я не отрицаю наличие вкуса и его присутствия во всем. Просто долг - это все-таки более высшая категория сознания, чем кайф. Господь ведь создал нас и все миры для СВОЕГО, а не нашего удовольствия. Его игры по настоящему приносят забаву только Ему, а для нас - это его буйство неожиданных поворотов и разных духовных эмоций. Если мы нацелились на вкус, то он первым делом отобьется. 
> Маргиналы - есть маргиналы. На них ориентироваться не стоит. Слабые люди примыкают к Движению, так как сами о себе позаботиться не могут.


смутили)
Насколько я понимаю тот, кем наслаждаются получает не меньшее наслаждение ( а иногда даже большее) чем наслаждающийся. иначе Кришна не пришел бы как Господь Чайтанья чтобы познать любовь Шримати Радхарани. даже обычный мирской опыт показывает тоже самое. есть такое выражение: "танго танцуют вдвоем".
Насчет кармы, есть пример Шрилы Прабхупады про вентилятор. его уже выключили, но он по инерции все еще вращается некоторое время. не ускоряется, а останавливается.
про маргиналов не понял честно говоря. я тоже считаю себя слабым. я считаю что никто в этом материальном мире тройственных страданий о себе позаботится не может.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Ольга, вы путаете приятные ощущения и кайф со вкусом.Это разные вещи.Первое происходит из гуны страсти,а второе--духовный феномен,он зарождается где-то на очень глубоком уровне,проследить невозможно.А долг происходит из гуны благости всего лишь.
> Живое существо движимо вкусом,даже если он расходится с понятиями в гуне благости.Например,все знают,что дурманящие вещества вредны и все их употребляют.


согласна, что кайф наркоманов  и духовный вкус - разные вещи. 
А то, что многие вопреки всему стремятся либо к кайфу либо к вкусу, - это и есть для меня лично что-то подозрительное и опасное.

----------


## ОльгаО

> смутили)
> Насколько я понимаю тот, кем наслаждаются получает не меньшее наслаждение ( а иногда даже большее) чем наслаждающийся. иначе Кришна не пришел бы как Господь Чайтанья чтобы познать любовь Шримати Радхарани. даже обычный мирской опыт показывает тоже самое. есть такое выражение: "танго танцуют вдвоем".


вдвоем, да, если танцующие более равны друг другу, чем я(или Вы) и Бог.
Да, Бог познает любовь Радхарани. А Радхарани есть тоже Бог, его женская испостась. Это нам не ровня.
Бог закидывает нас в разные ситуации, посмотреть на наши реакции. Он забавляется. А мы не всегда. Потому что если б мы знали наперед все условия этой забавы, мы б не могли играть свои роли как следует. Смысл спектакля ясен только Ему.

----------


## ОльгаО

> смутили)
> Насчет кармы, есть пример Шрилы Прабхупады про вентилятор. его уже выключили, но он по инерции все еще вращается некоторое время. не ускоряется, а останавливается.


это у кого он уже выключен. А мы про себя разве можем это сказать? У преданных он этот вентилятор пожалуй работает еще сильнее именно из-за того, что они получают больше сил и идет агония. Слышала, что Бог для блага преданного специально посылает ему отрицательные ситуации положенные ему по карме быстрее - чтоб он скорее отработал долги, а не закидывал их на следующие жизни. 
А заниматься преданным служением для того, чтоб нам списались наши долги по карме, - это вообще как-то не порядочно по отношению к Богу. Те, кем движут эти мотивы для служения, - вообще не ищут Бога, а просто уходят от ответственности, а точнее хотят использовать служение в своих корыстных целях. Такие люди пожалуй еще хуже чем те, кто откровенно хотят избежать последствий своих неправедных действий (типа аферисты, уголовники и т.п.) - те хоть не используют вайшнавскую философию для своего оправдания.
Да я понимаю,что многие представляют себе путь к Богу как некое развлечение (наслаждение, вкус), где все классно, кайфово, где убираются все грехи общим зачетом и т.п. Плюс людей распирает гордость за обладание таким ценным материалом, что вот мы мол наконец нашли такую классную лазейку - нашли как обмануть мир и перехитрить все законы.  Это очень наивное представление.




> про маргиналов не понял честно говоря. я тоже считаю себя слабым. я считаю что никто в этом материальном мире тройственных страданий о себе позаботится не может.


да, не может. Но все же есть более слабые , а есть менее. Наркоманы, бомжи и алкоголики, опустившиеся люди  - это люди со слабой волей в первую очередь (так их характеризуют в психологии), т.е. их воля слабее воли среднестатистического человека, поэтому они и не справляются с заданными требованиями к деятельности обычной жизни, соответственно они выбрасываются на обочину.  Не стоит их путать с теми людьми, кто стараются идти по духовному пути и которых соответственно выбрасывает на обочину потому, что они не сходятся с остальным обществом по моральным требованиям.
Наркоманы и хиппи, которых подцепил Прабхупада, - многие из них никакой духовности и не искали. Подвернулся им Прабхупада под руку - они и пошли за ним, потому что он перебил своей силой все остальные их ощущения и впечатления (ясно дело - от него ведь шла энергия Бога).
Да, как ни ужасно это звучит, но в Калиюгу только слабые и безвольные люди обращаются к Богу напрямую. А сильные и ответственные - это преданные совсем другого порядка, они играют роли совсем в других спектаклях Господа (демонических).

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Похоже,у Вас с силой воли все в порядке.Есть повод гордиться?

----------


## ОльгаО

> Похоже,у Вас с силой воли все в порядке


откуда Вы знаете? ))

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> откуда Вы знаете? ))


Судя по тому,как Вы лихо обозначили некие категории граждан как ущербные,потому что у них,якобы,проблемы с силой воли.И считаете себя лучше на этом основании.
А дело не в пресловутой силе воли(что это за термин?),а элементарно в карме.А карма--дело такое--не знаешь когда и куда выстрелит.Поэтому я бы небыл столь самоуверен.Как говориться--не искушай Бога.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Судя по тому,как Вы лихо обозначили некие категории граждан как ущербные,потому что у них,якобы,проблемы с силой воли.И считаете себя лучше на этом основании.


насчет себя я промолчу - речь не обо мне, не надо всё переводить на личные придирки. А вообще, с правдой не поспоришь, просто констатация факта, ничего более. Вы ведь не будете отрицать, что например своему сыну или другу Вы лично никогда не пожелаете стать наркоманом или хиппи. Я тоже. 



> А дело не в пресловутой силе воли(что это за термин?),а элементарно в карме


ха :biggrin1:  а карма - что это за термин? 
ну если без шуток, разумеется, силы воли нет у человека по тем или иным кармическим причинам - с этим никто не спорит

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Они не просто наркоманы, вот вы пишите не зная, не узучая этот момент, и с такой уверенностью .. - не красиво так ..

----------


## Radesa das

> это у кого он уже выключен. А мы про себя разве можем это сказать? У преданных он этот вентилятор пожалуй работает еще сильнее именно из-за того, что они получают больше сил и идет агония. Слышала, что Бог для блага преданного специально посылает ему отрицательные ситуации положенные ему по карме быстрее - чтоб он скорее отработал долги, а не закидывал их на следующие жизни. 
> да, не может. Но все же есть более слабые , а есть менее. Наркоманы, бомжи и алкоголики, опустившиеся люди  - это люди со слабой волей в первую очередь (так их характеризуют в психологии), т.е. их воля слабее воли среднестатистического человека, поэтому они и не справляются с заданными требованиями к деятельности обычной жизни, соответственно они выбрасываются на обочину.  Не стоит их путать с теми людьми, кто стараются идти по духовному пути и которых соответственно выбрасывает на обочину потому, что они не сходятся с остальным обществом по моральным требованиям.
> Наркоманы и хиппи, которых подцепил Прабхупада, - многие из них никакой духовности и не искали. Подвернулся им Прабхупада под руку - они и пошли за ним, потому что он перебил своей силой все остальные их ощущения и впечатления (ясно дело - от него ведь шла энергия Бога).
> Да, как ни ужасно это звучит, но в Калиюгу только слабые и безвольные люди обращаются к Богу напрямую. А сильные и ответственные - это преданные совсем другого порядка, они играют роли совсем в других спектаклях Господа (демонических).


Шримати Радхарани не женская ипостась. Она энергия наслаждения. есть налопонятная но существенная разница между этими понятиями. Бог не закидывает нас ни в какие ситуации, мы сами закидываем себя. а Он наблюдает и дозволяет. Спектакль сделан для нас, Ему он не доставляет удовольствия, Ему очень больно видеть как мы мучаемся.
У всех кто начал процесс преданного служения карма останавливается. Кришна посылает что-либо преданному только вследствии его желания. Он сам в такую бухгалтерию не играет. 
любой кто обратился к Кришне, неважно по какой причине, начинает свой процесс преданного служения. Нам необходимо избавится от своей кармы, чтобы закончить самсару, круговорот рождения и смерти. тот кто грешит и продолжает грешить в надежде очистится вновь и вновь поступает непорядочно. Но само желание очистится совершенно нормально и необходимо. 

где в психологии люди, которых вы перечислили считаются людьми со слабой волей? понятие воли как таковой в психологии отдельно не рассматривается. она является производной многих, очень многих факторов. я не знаю хорошо ли вы знаете психологию. здесь писать статью по психологию не буду. 
надеюсь что вы не подумав написали: "Наркоманы и хиппи, которых подцепил Прабхупада" Это слово неприемлемо для того, что сделал Шрила Прабхупада. Так обычно говорят некоторые члены из Гаудия и Сарасвати Матха.
в Кали югу все слабые и безвольные. люди века Кали неудачливы, находятся в постоянном беспокойстве и тд. манда суманда матайо. 

если честно я вас плохо понимаю. вы пишете какие-то приблизительные вещи. до, но, но, да. так можно беседовать столетия и не придти к истине к сиддханте. 
вначале нужно хорошо узнать философию Кришны от авторитетного источника. потом на основе своих знаний можно говорить бесконечно, но правильнее.
иначе просто получаются разговоры "да" "но". 
хочется спросить как в "служебном романе" : откуда вы набрались этой...философии

----------


## Светлана )

> ...в Калиюгу только слабые и безвольные люди обращаются к Богу напрямую. А сильные и ответственные - это преданные совсем другого порядка, они играют роли совсем в других спектаклях Господа (демонических).


Ольга, если мы родились (из-за своих же поступков и склонностей) в таком окружении, это не значит, что других (сильных и ответственных) преданных не существует в наше время. Я сама видела.  Причем не только в Индии.

----------


## Radesa das

> Ольга, если мы родились (из-за своих же поступков и склонностей) в таком окружении, это не значит, что других (сильных и ответственных) преданных не существует в наше время. Я сама видела.  Причем не только в Индии.


да, и мы не делаем ударение на силе и ответственности. мы же не вьючную лошадь выбираем. преданность и смирение самые важные качества. с ними приходит и сила и ответственность. среди обычных материалистов есть немало и сильных и ответственных. а толку то? без преданности Богу. мукам кароти вачалам, по милости духовного учителя немой становится прекрасным оратором, а хромой может взойти на гору.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Шримати Радхарани не женская ипостась. Она энергия наслаждения. есть налопонятная но существенная разница между этими понятиями.


вот это в корне не верно. Шримати Радхарани - не энергия какая-то, это личность




> У всех кто начал процесс преданного служения карма останавливается. Кришна посылает что-либо преданному только вследствии его желания. Он сам в такую бухгалтерию не играет.


еще одно заблуждение. Вы можете сколько угодно питаться этой иллюзией. Но карма останавливается только как минимум у очень продвинутых преданных в нашем мире, а как максимум - только у уже освободившихся. При преданном служении карма очищается, но не останавливается.




> где в психологии люди, которых вы перечислили считаются людьми со слабой волей? понятие воли как таковой в психологии отдельно не рассматривается. она является производной многих, очень многих факторов. я не знаю хорошо ли вы знаете психологию. здесь писать статью по психологию не буду.


рассматривается и еще как. У меня тоже нет особого желания писать здесь статью по психологии




> вы пишете какие-то приблизительные вещи. до, но, но, да. так можно беседовать столетия и не придти к истине к сиддханте. 
>  вначале нужно хорошо узнать философию Кришны от авторитетного источника. потом на основе своих знаний можно говорить бесконечно, но правильнее.
>  иначе просто получаются разговоры "да" "но".


к сожалению, я не из тех фанатиков, для которых существует только белое или черное, у меня еще есть здравый смысл и элементарная логика. Неужели Вы думаете, что философия Кришны избавит нас от "да" и "но"? наивная душа. Вы действительно ищете в сознании Кришны видимо только каких-то базовых постулатов как в детской сказке, вот придет Бог и убаюкает Вас на коленях, избавит Вас от страданий и всё будет клёво и все будут жить долго и счастливо))




> надеюсь что вы не подумав написали: "Наркоманы и хиппи, которых подцепил Прабхупада" Это слово неприемлемо для того, что сделал Шрила Прабхупада. Так обычно говорят некоторые члены из Гаудия и Сарасвати Матха.


вот за это действительно прошу прощения. Однако повторю, что факта это не меняет. Того факта, что ничего хорошего в том, что Прабхупада сумел завлечь такое большое количество наркоманов и хиппи в первое десятелетие проповеди и что на этой основе строил международное общество, - нет. Это скорее предмет грусти , что другой контингент оказался глух к его проповеди, нежели гордости. Не пойму, чем все так гордятся наличием маргиналов в ИСККОНе 60-70х

----------


## ОльгаО

> да, и мы не делаем ударение на силе и ответственности. мы же не вьючную лошадь выбираем. преданность и смирение самые важные качества. с ними приходит и сила и ответственность. среди обычных материалистов есть немало и сильных и ответственных. а толку то? без преданности Богу. мукам кароти вачалам, по милости духовного учителя немой становится прекрасным оратором, а хромой может взойти на гору.


для меня понятие преданности включает понятие ответственности. Безответственный человек никому и ничему предан быть не может.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Ольга, если мы родились (из-за своих же поступков и склонностей) в таком окружении, это не значит, что других (сильных и ответственных) преданных не существует в наше время. Я сама видела.  Причем не только в Индии.


Светлана, я рада, что такие люди есть - и дай Бог чтоб их было больше и больше. Без них пропадем.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Миф о наркоманах никак не помирает.Вы лично были свидетелем событий?Если кто-то там курил коноплю или ел галюциногенные грибы,то это не значит,что они были наркоманами,такая была культура в то время в том месте,эдакая местечковая дхарма.Все равно,что сказать,будто бы все российские преданные были алкоголиками,потому что выпивали раньше.Кто был наркоманом,тот им остался,это не лечится,странно и подозрительно было бы,если бы все первые последователи Прабхупады были бы кристальными нимбоносителями.Люди с затуманеным разумом не смогли бы серьезно принять и нести то,что дал Прабхупада.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> но в Калиюгу только слабые и безвольные люди обращаются к Богу напрямую.


Что за ерунда? Хватит транслировать свои комплексы на всех преданных. Вы так любите громкие обобщения. НО все эти обобщения - это упрощения, которые весьма далеки от реальности.  

Я знаю многих сильных и волевых людей, которые обратились к Богу. Очередной раз удивляюсь, с кем вы общаетесь, что снова и снова заводите разговор о "маргиналах, наркоманах и т.д.", я за 23 года в обществе преданных видел лишь ничтожный процент так называемых "маргиналов" в среде преданных.

Существует некое заблуждение, что дескать лишь убогие и неудачники обращаются к Богу. Но это не более, чем миф.

----------


## Aniruddha das

И потом, если  уж говорить об успехе, если строго подходить к оценке успешности, то мы увидим, что в этом мире любой человек, который лишен сознания Бога - жалкий неудачник, его жизнь заканчивается весьма бесплодно, разочарованием, каких бы материальных успехов он ни достиг, всё это лишь иллюзия успеха. Особенно с точки зрения высшей духовной реальности.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Вы ведь не будете отрицать, что например своему сыну или другу Вы лично никогда не пожелаете стать наркоманом или хиппи. Я тоже.


 То, что многие не пожелают - не доказывает, что сами выше.
Хиппи уже хотябы на освобожденном уровне, а из преданных таковых не такой уж и большой процент.
И если так, то лучше уж быть хиппи, чем "правильным" преданным.




> Шримати Радхарани не женская ипостась. Она энергия наслаждения. есть налопонятная но существенная разница между этими понятиями.
> 
>  Бог не закидывает нас ни в какие ситуации, мы сами закидываем себя. а Он наблюдает и дозволяет. Спектакль сделан для нас, Ему он не доставляет удовольствия, Ему очень больно видеть как мы мучаемся.


 Как это Радхика не есть изначальная женская энергия? Вот уж любопытны были бы подробности.
-
 А насчет "чисто своей кармы" - вопрос открыт. Есть разные области определения.
 Да, обычно мы своей же кармой и освобождаемся (постепенно) от кармы. И нет ничего другого.

 Но отдельно есть и милость: специально проявленная карма. Например, сам не знаешь, почему так поступил. Но - поступил именно ты (даже если это и Господь "нашептал"), и последствия будут соответственно закону последствий любой деятельности или недеятельности когда нужно было действовать.
 То есть вопрос деятельности и ее последствий - весьма непростой, как говорит Гита:  даже великие тут зачастую введены в заблуждение.

 Этот вопрос - как раз к Гите, и он - наиболее сокровенен для преданного. Когда как раз в процессе деятельности и знакомятся реально с Тем, кто всем разруливает.

*Не Лилы Радхи-Кришны, не поклонение божествам, а именно вопрос деятельности и ее последствий* - наиболее сокровенен. А те исключения, что реально Дальше - они не в счет, и подражать им нет никакого смысла.

 Тут не все так просто..
 Но в итоге разруливает именно Он, несмотря на то, что карма формально твоя.
 В итоге по этому вопросу: создается и твоя "новая карма" (чтото собственное, даже недостатки какието), только в том виде, когда она не особо мешает. А все остальное - это Его игры с тобой. Свиду - такие же "бессмысленные материальные" как и у других в этом мире.




> У всех кто начал процесс преданного служения карма останавливается. Кришна посылает что-либо преданному только вследствии его желания. Он сам в такую бухгалтерию не играет. 
> любой кто обратился к Кришне, неважно по какой причине, начинает свой процесс преданного служения. Нам необходимо избавится от своей кармы, чтобы закончить самсару, круговорот рождения и смерти.
>  тот кто грешит и продолжает грешить в надежде очистится вновь и вновь поступает непорядочно. Но само желание очистится совершенно нормально и необходимо.


 Не все так просто.
 Карма в этом мире не останавливается ни у кого, кроме тех, кто в Преме. А таковых - единицы в мире.
 И тогда совсем другой взгляд: не дискретный (есть\нет), а аналоговый .. то, как используешь, и насколько количественно избавляешься от ненужных последствий (*то есть близок прохождению имперсонального освобожденного уровня*).
-
 Тот, кто имеет ярлык кришнаита нисколько не отличается от того, кто не имеет такого ярлыка.  :smilies: 
 А само начало преданного служения - это вообще крайне редкий уровень. Быть может один из десятка тысяч кришнаитов понял (то есть принял к действию) главное в Гите..

 И еще, чтобы особо голословным не быть: кто есть кришнаит, кто есть тот, "кто уже преданный, а значит +++...+++" типа под милостью ходит оттельной от других?

 Почемуто преданные в своей гордости очень мало вспоминаютэтот критерий: *эка бара*..
 Кто хоть раз повторил, даже самым нечистым образом, даже с ненавистью или сарказмом.. То есть не получается считать "себя и своих".. - все это лишь гордость, не более. Все в этом мире сейчас - преданные,- на равных по умолчанию! Так не хочется этого признавать, не выделяя "своих" отдельно над всеми??
 И дальше именно качества каждого в отдельности - судия для него, а не сколько кругов, предложений, принципов, выслуги лет..
 Это действительно так: далеко не факт, что те, кто известны даже как старшие преданные - ближе Ему, или ближе к Выходу, или .., - чем любой последний бомж, валяющийся на улице.

----------


## Radesa das

по поводу кармы и "не все так просто"

Бхагавад-Гита 2.50-51
"Тот, кто преданно служит Господу, уже в этой жизни освобождается от последствий хороших и дурных поступков. Поэтому посвяти жизнь йоге, которая является совершенством всей деятельности."
"Служа Господу, великие мудрецы и преданные сбрасывают бремя последствий своей деятельности в материальном мире. Так они вырываются из круговорота рождения и смерти и достигают обители Бога, где не бывает страданий."

по поводу женской ипостаси: 
"Величайшая и наилучшая энергия Господа носит имя Шримати Радхарани. Несомненно, что существуют множество других вечных спутников Господа, но наивысший уровень преданного служения можно обнаружить лишь в Шримати Радхарани". 
(Шрила Б.Р. Шридхар Махарадж, комментарии к "Бхагавад-гите") 

Хладини-шакти
"Сама природа Кришны описывается как олицетворение блаженства. Он вкушает блаженство, источником которого является Он сам. Он знает свой экстаз и чувствует его, но чтобы распространять Его природное блаженство вовне, нужна определенная энергия, которая называется хладини. Сутью хладини-шакти, внутренней энергии блаженства Кришны, является Радхика. Она управляет сокровеннейшей расой, извлекая ее изнутри и распространяя вовне". 
(Шрила Б.Р.Шридхар Махарадж, "Шри Гуру и Его милость") 

http://www.krishna.ru/philosophical-.../2416----.html

----------


## Radesa das

> Однако повторю, что факта это не меняет. Того факта, что ничего хорошего в том, что Прабхупада сумел завлечь такое большое количество наркоманов и хиппи в первое десятелетие проповеди и что на этой основе строил международное общество, - нет. Это скорее предмет грусти , что другой контингент оказался глух к его проповеди, нежели гордости. Не пойму, чем все так гордятся наличием маргиналов в ИСККОНе 60-70х


Странная у вас точка зрения. когда вы подбираете бездомную собаку или кошку на улице вы проверяете ее породистость? или для вас главное что она бездомная? для вас ее беспородность является предметом для грусти? 
Шрила Прабхупада никого не завлекал. Он проповедовал всем. разным слоям общества. и в ИСККОН 60-70 были люди из разных слоев. не только хиппи. 
а хиппи ушли от своих обеспеченных родителей, потому-что протестовали против бездушного образа жизни и американской мечты. они боролись с обществом "маргиналов". они бросили свой сытый образ жизни, образование, карьеру и пытались найти что-то Божественное. они то и проявили настоящую волю. 
Мы гордимся конечно. разве непонятно почему? потому что пожилой 70 - ти летний Свами, вместо того чтобы сидеть во Вриндаване и беседовать с брахманами( не наркоманами) сел на грузовое судно, и поехал в Америку. он поселился в самом бедном районе Нью-Йорка и благодаря своему безграничному состраданию он смог донести великую науку о Кришне даже самым падшим. Они отказывались от своих прежних привычек и становились брахманами. мы гордимся этим великим подвигом, который выполнил Шрила Прабхупада выполняя волю своего духовного учителя. понимаете? 
если бы он не поехал туда, в этот сумашедший дом, если бы он выбирал как вы, кто безвольный, кто наркоман, то не было бы сейчас ни меня, ни вас. ни этого форума.
или может вы думаете что это мог сделать кто-то другой, или ему просто повезло что он встретил людей без воли и благодаря своим организаторским способностям завлек их бесплатными завтраками? 

зы. когда вы пишете "это в корне неверно" или "это неправильно" подтвердите пожалуйста свое мнение цитатой из гуру, садху, шастрами.

----------


## Radesa das

> у меня еще есть здравый смысл и элементарная логика. Неужели Вы думаете, что философия Кришны избавит нас от "да" и "но"? наивная душа. Вы действительно ищете в сознании Кришны видимо только каких-то базовых постулатов как в детской сказке, вот придет Бог и убаюкает Вас на коленях, избавит Вас от страданий и всё будет клёво и все будут жить долго и счастливо))


Грибоедова читали?

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> по поводу кармы и "не все так просто"
> 
> Бхагавад-Гита 2.50-51
> "Тот, кто преданно служит Господу, уже в этой жизни освобождается от последствий хороших и дурных поступков. Поэтому посвяти жизнь йоге, которая является совершенством всей деятельности."
> ..


 Вот именно, есть такая возможность! Да тролько этот путь, там описанный как раз,- преданным совершенно ненужен оказывается. В мире единицы всего его оценили, а остальным - "просто поклоняться" ближе. И оправдывать свою простоту "кусками Цитат" или чем угодно еще.

 Очень замечательно, что привели эти шлоки. *Может ктото заинтересуется* все таки.

 И насчет других, вырванных из контекста *"легких путей" из Гиты: нет таковых*, я проверял тексты.

 Везде, где превозносится (в вырванном из контекста литературном (не пословном) переводе) "простота" - там же до этого четко описана область определения .. единицы всего подходят.
-

 Насчет же того, что Радхика дескать не является изначальной женской энергией - Вы ничего так и не сказали. Признайте ошибку и забудем это недоразумение, к сути не относящееся.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> "Тот, кто преданно служит Господу, уже в этой жизни освобождается
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Очень замечательно, что привели эти шлоки. *Может ктото заинтересуется* все таки.
> 
>  И насчет других, вырванных из контекста *"легких путей" из Гиты: нет таковых*, я проверял тексты.
> 
>  Везде, где превозносится (в вырванном из контекста литературном (не пословном) переводе) "простота" - там же до этого четко описана область определения .. единицы всего подходят.


 Новое, серьезное начинается после этого момента (2-39):

  Это тебе описал подробно описывая явления (санкхья).
   будхи-йогу однако эту услышь:
   разумом вовлекаясь - этим, Партха,
   кармы связей бремени избавишься.

 И кто захочет - примет эту йогу, описанную в Гите.  Тут воспользуюсь поводом и опять подчеркну, что приоритеты - перевернули, и многие запутались в сахаджии: типа легко все.

 Да, и особенно последний Ачарья это часто подчеркивали: легко все. И что эта легкость - очень серьезна, существенна, и даже преобладающа. Просто прими этот путь, и главные его моменты старайся соблюдать.

 Вопрос в том, что начало Пути - действительно в определенном смысле есть и его конец. Они - неотличны.
 И стать хоть както - это уже впринципе и Достижение. Этого простого - вполне достаточно.

 Вопрос лишь в том, что начало и Достижение - разделяет время со стороны этого мира. И только со стороны Того, когда уже достигнешь - этобыло всего лишь время. И как говорят иногда: можно 500 жизней "практиковать"..

 И нет иного пути, чем та серьезность к главному во всем, та будхи-йога, данная в Гите. Ее в любом случае придется пройти каждому. Когдато в любом случае закончатся "легкие пути" и начнется процесс постижения в максимальной адекватности.
 Этап же привлечения, со всем его ведическим серьезом или легкостью сахаджии - он дает решимость когдато пойти дальше.
 Это все, что получают путем "правил" или "лекгости": решимость принять обет дхрита-врата. Стремление к сущности, ко всему серьезному на Пути.

----------


## Radesa das

я вам привел цитаты что Шримати Радхарани является и воплощает энергию блаженства Кришны. Приведите мне цитату что Она является изначальной женской энергией. 
я вам привел цитату, в которой написано:  "Тот, кто преданно служит Господу, уже в этой жизни освобождается от последствий хороших и дурных поступков. "Служа Господу, великие мудрецы и преданные сбрасывают бремя последствий своей деятельности в материальном мире. далее следуют комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады к этому стиху: За живым существом с незапамятных времен тянется вереница последствий его хороших и дурных поступков. Оттого оно постоянно пребывает в невежестве и не знает своей истинной природы. Избавиться от невежества можно, внимая наставлениям «Бхагавад-гиты», которые призывают человека безраздельно предаться Господу Кришне и разорвать заколдованный круг действий и их последствий, в котором каждый вращается из жизни в жизнь. Господь советует Арджуне действовать в сознании Кришны и таким образом сбросить бремя последствий своей прошлой деятельности.

Освобожденные души живут в обители, где нет материальных страданий. В «Бхагаватам» (10.14.58) говорится:

самшрит йе пада-паллава-плава
махат-пада пуйа-йао мурре
бхавмбудхир ватса-пада пара пада
пада пада йад випад на тешм

«Для того, кто взошел на корабль лотосных стоп Господа, дающего прибежище всему мирозданию и известного как Мурари, враг демона Муры, океан материального мира подобен лужице в следе телячьего копытца. Такой человек стремится к пара падам, на Вайкунтху, где нет материальных страданий, а не туда, где на каждом шагу подстерегают опасности».

По невежеству живое существо не знает, что материальный мир — это место страданий, где повсюду подстерегают опасности. Только невежество заставляет неразумных людей пытаться приспособиться к жизни в этом мире и заниматься кармической деятельностью в надежде, что ее плоды сделают их счастливыми. Они не знают, что нигде во вселенной, ни в одном из великого множества материальных тел, они не смогут жить, не испытывая страданий. Страдания, сопутствующие материальной жизни — рождение, смерть, старость и болезни, — существуют повсюду в материальном мире. Однако тот, кто осознал свое истинное положение, положение вечного слуги Господа, а также положение Личности Бога, занимается трансцендентным любовным служением Господу. Такой человек получает право войти в царство Вайкунтхи, где нет ни материальных страданий, ни смерти, ни влияния времени. Осознать свое изначальное положение — значит осознать и возвышенное положение Господа. Тот, кто ошибочно считает живое существо тождественным Господу, пребывает во тьме невежества и не способен заниматься преданным служением Господу. Он сам пытается стать Богом и таким образом обрекает себя на бесконечное вращение в круговороте рождения и смерти. Тот же, кто понял, что его предназначение — служить Господу, встает на путь преданного служения и достигает Вайкунтхи. Служение делу Господа называют карма-йогой или буддхи-йогой, или просто преданным служением Господу.

_"Тут воспользуюсь поводом и опять подчеркну, что приоритеты - перевернули, и многие запутались в сахаджии: типа легко все.
Да, и особенно последний Ачарья это часто подчеркивали: легко все."_прокоментируйте эти слова. вы хотите сказать что последний ачарья перевернул приоритеты?

----------


## Radesa das

я Вам вот что скажу. все уже давно написано в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. в России проводятся сотни семинаров. есть программы бхакти шастры.они помогают нам правильно понимать шастры.
наш здравый смысл и логика не подходят для понимания Абсолютной истины. они ограничены нашим умом и разумом. они образуются от восприятия  несовершенных чувств. они подверженны влиянию гун материальной природы. нашим воспитанием, средой обитания, варной. они у всех разные. а Истина одна. сиддханда одна.  
Шрипад Шанкарачарья давным давно сказал: Бхаджа Говиндам! О глупцы. все ваше умозрение не спасет вас в момент смерти. 
мне не хочется заниматься тонким сексом в виде полемики. простите, я не буду больше писать в этой теме.

----------


## Светлана )

> простите, я не буду больше писать в этой теме.


Это не полемика, это ликбез. Пишите, пожалуйста, и с цитатами, а то погрязнем напрочь в отходах жизнедеятельности ума.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> я Вам вот что скажу. ..
> наш здравый смысл и логика не подходят для понимания Абсолютной истины...


 Так я на это особо не расчитываю.
 Есть те, чей разум может быть направлен на постижение Абсолютной Истины. Таковых немного, но они есть. Есть всегда.
 И много тех, кто уже готов стать на этот Путь: будхи-йоги Бхагават-Гиты.

 И все Ачарьи это рекомендовали. Никто не может сказать, что такое постижение Высшего - кто то запретил.
 Тут как "радио Свобода" - говорю тем, кому это может быть важно или хотябы любопытно.
 И мы вместе с такими искренними душами как раз и увидим и аргументы, и проявления личных качеств - тех, кто будет отстаивать то или иное мнение.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Странная у вас точка зрения. когда вы подбираете бездомную собаку или кошку на улице вы проверяете ее породистость? или для вас главное что она бездомная? для вас ее беспородность является предметом для грусти? 
> Шрила Прабхупада никого не завлекал. Он проповедовал всем. разным слоям общества. и в ИСККОН 60-70 были люди из разных слоев. не только хиппи. 
> а хиппи ушли от своих обеспеченных родителей, потому-что протестовали против бездушного образа жизни и американской мечты. они боролись с обществом "маргиналов". они бросили свой сытый образ жизни, образование, карьеру и пытались найти что-то Божественное. они то и проявили настоящую волю. 
> Мы гордимся конечно. разве непонятно почему? потому что пожилой 70 - ти летний Свами, вместо того чтобы сидеть во Вриндаване и беседовать с брахманами( не наркоманами) сел на грузовое судно, и поехал в Америку. он поселился в самом бедном районе Нью-Йорка и благодаря своему безграничному состраданию он смог донести великую науку о Кришне даже самым падшим. Они отказывались от своих прежних привычек и становились брахманами. мы гордимся этим великим подвигом, который выполнил Шрила Прабхупада выполняя волю своего духовного учителя. понимаете? 
> если бы он не поехал туда, в этот сумашедший дом, если бы он выбирал как вы, кто безвольный, кто наркоман, то не было бы сейчас ни меня, ни вас. ни этого форума.


то, что прабхупада не поленился и сел в 69л на груз.пароход и сумел создать международную организацию - это одно.
А то, что ему пришлось создавать эту организацию с хиппи и наркоманами, - это другое 
Не надо мешать все в одну кучу. Чем именно Вы гордитесь?
И что значит Ваша фраза: "он смог донести великую науку о Кришне даже самым падшим"? кажется, этих падших было очень много, они играли основные роли в Искконе 60-х. Так что уместней сказать - "в основном только падшим". В этом и печаль. Но почему-то сейчас всё перевернулось сверх наголову и люди гордятся этими хиппи и такое ощущение, что престижно быть в Искконе именно потому что там были наркоманы и хиппи. Как минимум это оправдывает собственное алкоголичное прошлое. Тогда как такого прошлого в любом случае надо стыдиться, хоть у нас и полстраны  алкоголики.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Я знаю многих сильных и волевых людей, которые обратились к Богу. Очередной раз удивляюсь, с кем вы общаетесь, что снова и снова заводите разговор о "маргиналах, наркоманах и т.д.", я за 23 года в обществе преданных видел лишь ничтожный процент так называемых "маргиналов" в среде преданных.


в этот раз этот разговоро завела не я, если Вы внимательно почитаете тему. Этот разговор завели Радеша и Ачйута Риши прабху, когда стали оправдывать склонность некоторых преданных ловить "кайфовые" ощущения тем фактом, что у истоков ИСКОННа стояли наркоманы и хиппи.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Ольга,Вы бредите.Поповторяйте ОМ для гармонизации.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> в этот раз этот разговоро завела не я, если Вы внимательно почитаете тему. Этот разговор завели Радеша и Ачйута Риши прабху, когда стали оправдывать склонность некоторых преданных ловить "кайфовые" ощущения тем фактом, что у истоков ИСКОННа стояли наркоманы и хиппи.


Все люди ищут счастье или кайф. Природа души стремится к счастью. У всех просто разные представления о том, в чем можно найти счастье. В любом случае любое материальное счастье весьма недолговечно, и к тому же не один вид материального счастья не может удовлетворить душу. Само по себе стремление к счастью - это естественная потребность души. И в конце концов все материальное существование души призвано привести ее к пониманию, что настоящее счастье возможно только в отношениях с Богом. И то, что преданные ищут счастья в отношениях с Богом - это нормально и естественно. Ненормально искать счастья в чем-то другом. Хотя в этом мире, под влиянием иллюзии, мы думаем, что можем найти счастье без Бога.

У истоков ИСККОН не стояли наркоманы.У истоков ИСККОН стоит Шрила Прабхупада. Это во-первых. А во-вторых, даже те кого вы называете наркоманами, строго говоря, не были наркоманами в том смысле, который вкладывается в это слово сейчас. Они выпивали и курили, это да, и принимали ЛСД время от времени, но тогда это было очень сильно распространено среди молодежи. Но это не были наркоманы. Не те обычные классические наркоманы, сидящие на игле и т.д. Не пойму, почему вы снова и снова как мантру повторяете эти слова "хиппи и наркоманы". Это были типичные молодые американцы того времени. По современным меркам, это были весьма воздержанные люди.  :smilies:  

Когда они встретили Шрилу Прабхупаду, они оставили свои дурные привычки.  Как говорится: "у каждого святого есть прошлое, а у каждого грешника есть будущее".  Хиппи - это тоже не что-то ужасное, как вы пытаетесь представлять. Хиппи - это были молодые люди, которых не удовлетворял махровый материализм, они искали высшие ценности. В любом случае, делать акцент на прошлом вайшнава - это одно из оскорблений. Всё время заострять внимание на том, что дескать первые ученики Шрилы Прабхупады на Западе были "наркоманами", это весьма оскорбительно. Потому что отнюдь не все были наркоманами, особенно по сравнению с современной молодежью. Вполне может оказаться, что до знакомства с сознанием Кришны вы были куда большей наркоманкой, чем они.  :smilies:

----------


## Hanna

Ольга, вы говорили о своем буддийском прошлом. Так вот надо бы было, чтобы эти буддийские у вас реализации вылились в сострадание, а не в гордыню.

В этом и есть прекрасное, что Чаитанья Махапрабху дал высшее счастье даже самым падшим.
Милость Кришны и Радхарани пролилась даже на хиппи и наркоманов...и они стали счастливыми до невозможности. 
Чего и вам желаю.
Сострадание!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Про духовный вкус:

 Литва, Каунас. 29 декабря 1997г.

 ДАРШАН Шрилы Ниранджана Свами с учениками.



Вопрос: Какое должно быть правильное желание к духовному вкусу? Говорится, что мы должны желать этого вкуса, должна быть решимость. Я хочу получить этот вкус. Как правильно его желать?

 Гуру Махарадж: Это естественно испытывать высший вкус. Это нематериальное желание, если человек хочет испытать высший вкус. Но человек должен подготовить себя к этому высшему вкусу. Ничего плохого в этом нет: желать духовного вкуса. Но человек должен быть готов испытать все аскезы, которые необходимы, чтобы  испытать этот вкус.

Правильно желать высшего вкуса означает, желать общаться с Кришной.Мы часто цитируем стих из «Чаитанья-Чаритамриты», что чистая любовь к Кришне находится в сердце каждого живого существа. И она не исходит ни из какого другого источника. Когда живое существо слышит о Кришне из правильного источника, тогда эта спящая любовь просыпается. Это означает, что вы должны развить в себе вкус к слушанию о Кришне. Это правильное желание.

шринватам сва-катхах кришнах пунйа-шравана-киртанах

(Ш.Б. 1.2.17.)

Здесь описывается, что когда человек развивает свой вкус к слушанию о Кришне, тогда Кришна очищает его от всех материальных желаний. Но человек должен развить в себе это желание слушать о Кришне. Таким образом, мы должны развить в себе это желание, т.е. желание слушать послание Кришны. Это есть желание Кришны. Это не отличается от желания испытывать высший вкус, потому что Кришна является источником всего наслаждения. Поэтому такой прекрасный вкус в рассказах о Кришне. Когда человек слушает это очень внимательно, это создает в нем желание слушать еще. Но, если он просто медитирует на свои привязанности, тогда ему становится очень трудно слушать. 

Кришна говорит, что, если  вы просто слушаете свое ложное эго, тогда вы не можете зависеть от Меня. Вы не будете слушать Меня, и вы потеряетесь. Т.е. слушание – это самое важное. Таков процесс, как практиковать высший вкус.

Поэтому мы должны извлекать этот вкус, общаясь с преданными. Так же мы недавно объясняли, что общение через слушание проходит через все стадии духовного продвижения обратно домой к Богу. Начиная со шрадхи и заканчивая премой. На любой ступени человек должен слушать о Кришне. Таким образом, желание испытать высший вкус не отличается от желания слушать о Кришне.

Даже, если мы не имеем вкуса слушать о Кришне, мы хотя бы должны желать иметь такой вкус. Если мы не желаем иметь такого вкуса, тогда мы  будем просто желать слушать эту мирскую катху. Человек не будет испытывать высшего вкуса или высших желаний, просто, если его ум привлекается мирскими звуковыми вибрациями. Поэтому говорится, что человек должен занимать или контролировать свои чувства, начиная с языка. Мы должны осознавать то, что мы говорим. Если мы всегда говорим о мирских вещах, тогда мы не должны ожидать, что у нас появится  высший вкус. Мы должны заставлять себя говорить о Кришне.  Поэтому я говорил, что человек должен заставлять себя проповедовать. Если мы не будем заставлять себя делать это, мы просто тогда упадем на мирской уровень сознания. Все темы наших разговоров будут кружить вокруг нашего тела и поддержке этого тела. Мы будем говорить о людях, которые являются источником содержания этого тела. Будем говорить со своими друзьями на такие мирские темы, потому что мы хотим что-то от них. Мы должны заставлять себя говорить о Кришне.

атах шри-кришна-намади на бхавед грахйам индрийаих

 (Бхакти-расамрита-синдху 1.2.234.)

Поэтому говорится, что Кришна не может быть понят этими материальными чувствами. Он только может быть понят очищенными чувствами, начиная с языка. Мы должны говорить о Нем. Поэтому этот процесс слушания и повторения – это два самых важных процесса. Человек всегда должен осознавать о чем он говорит и о чем он слушает. И тогда он разовьет в себе этот вкус к Кришне. И «Шримад Бхагаватам» описывает:

шушрушох  шраддадханасйа васудева-катха-ручих

 (Ш.Б.1.2.16.)

Самый лучший процесс, чтобы развить в себе вкус к слушанию и повторению, это служить преданным, которые свободны от недостатков. С помощью такого служения он развивает в себе привязанность к слушанию иповторению. Это очень важный стих. Он описывает, как человек получает вкус.
Вот что означает желать высший вкус. Вы должны иметь желание слушать и повторять о Кришне. Даже, если у вас нет такого влечения к слушанию и повторению, тогда вы должны иметь такое желание получить этот вкус.

----------


## ОльгаО

> У истоков ИСККОН не стояли наркоманы.У истоков ИСККОН стоит Шрила Прабхупада. Это во-первых. А во-вторых, даже те кого вы называете наркоманами, строго говоря, не были наркоманами в том смысле, который вкладывается в это слово сейчас. Они выпивали и курили, это да, и принимали ЛСД время от времени, но тогда это было очень сильно распространено среди молодежи. Но это не были наркоманы. Не те обычные классические наркоманы, сидящие на игле и т.д. Не пойму, почему вы снова и снова как мантру повторяете эти слова "хиппи и наркоманы". Это были типичные молодые американцы того времени. По современным меркам, это были весьма воздержанные люди.


во-1-х, повторюсь, не я тут завела разговор про оных "наркоманов". И то, что у истоков ИСККОНа стояли "наркоманы и хиппи"- это тоже сказала не я, а Радеша пр. Я как раз-таки напомнила ему, что ИСККОН - это полностью заслуга усилий Прабхупады, а не хиппи. Видимо, Радешу прабху так задело мое высказывание про нацеленность на духовный вкус, что он решил всеми правдами и неправдами доказать, что поиск оного - самое первое дело. Честно говоря, мне б даже и в голову не пришло ассоциировать эти полунаркоманские ощущения, которые многие ищут в преданном служении, с теми товарищами Прабхупады в 60-х. 
во-2-х, наркоманы - это люди, принимающие наркотические вещества регулярно и в течение определенного периода.  Даже полугодовое сидение на тех или иных наркотиках, употребляемых пусть только раз в неделю, уже имеет необратимые физиологические последствия. Поверьте мне, я лично была свидетелем этого процесса - на примере моих близких знакомых. Нервная система и мыслительные способности меняются на всю жизнь. Американские хиппи 60-х вполне подходят под эту категорию, хотя б согласно рассказу Шьямасундры прабху, который я вживую слушала в его приезд в Москву в июне 2011г. Про тех классических, которые сидят на игле, тут вообще и речи нет - это вообще категория запредельная.

в-третьих, я никого не осуждаю. Пусть эти новоявленные вайшнавы были наркоманами или алкоголиками в прошлом - это их личное дело. Но и гордиться таким прошлым тоже не стоит, т.е. постоянно это выставлять напоказ.Я считаю, что историю ИСККОНа знать конечно надо, но факт "хиппи и наркоманов" - это не самая доблестная страница этой истории. 




> Всё время заострять внимание на том, что дескать первые ученики Шрилы Прабхупады на Западе были "наркоманами", это весьма оскорбительно


а не большее ли оскорбление не только заострять внимание на этом факте, но еще и козырять им как разумным аргументом, как это делают Радеша пр и др.?




> Вполне может оказаться, что до знакомства с сознанием Кришны вы были куда большей наркоманкой, чем они.


ага.Очень смешно. Я не только в своей жизни ни разу никаких наркотиков не пробовала - я даже с сигаретами никогда дело не имела.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Ольга, вы говорили о своем буддийском прошлом. Так вот надо бы было, чтобы эти буддийские у вас реализации вылились в сострадание, а не в гордыню.
> 
> В этом и есть прекрасное, что Чаитанья Махапрабху дал высшее счастье даже самым падшим.
> Милость Кришны и Радхарани пролилась даже на хиппи и наркоманов...и они стали счастливыми до невозможности. 
> Чего и вам желаю.
> Сострадание!


Ханна, ну что Вы - я очень даже сочувствую всем наркоманам, поверьте, мне их очень жаль. Это инвалиды на всю жизнь. И моя б воля - надо вводить смертную казнь за распространение.

----------


## Radesa das

матаджи Ольга, вы что действительно думаете что все дураки? 
ваша первая фраза: "Честно говоря, мне б даже и в голову не пришло ассоциировать эти полунаркоманские ощущения, которые многие ищут в преданном служении, с теми товарищами Прабхупады в 60-х". вы намерено написало слово "товарищи", которое показывает ваше пренебрежительное отношение. 
этой фразой: "Нервная система и мыслительные способности меняются на всю жизнь. Американские хиппи 60-х вполне подходят под эту категорию, хотя б согласно рассказу Шьямасундры прабху, который я вживую слушала в его приезд в Москву в июне 2011г." вы опять называете тех хиппи невменяемыми. 
в этой фразе: "Пусть эти новоявленные вайшнавы были наркоманами или алкоголиками в прошлом - это их личное дело" вы намеренно называете их "новоявленными" опять демонстрируя пренебрежение. 
для закрепления своей критики вы написали: "Я считаю, что историю ИСККОНа знать конечно надо, но факт "хиппи и наркоманов" - это не самая доблестная страница этой истории."
про слова в мой адрес: это просто подлость.

у меня возникает вопрос: в чем ваша цель нахождения на этом форуме? и повторюсь, вы что действительно нас за дураков считаете? 
или у вас личные причины?

----------


## ОльгаО

успокойтесь пожалуйста. Прошу прощение если побеспокоила.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> А то, что ему пришлось создавать эту организацию с хиппи и наркоманами, - это другое.


 На самом деле, наркоманами как раз обычно являются другие, но не хиппи.
 Хиппи - это те, кто поняли всю порочность этого мира, и стремящиеся к трансцендентному. Это действительно выдающаяся категория среди людей.

 Наркоманы - это обычные "добропорядочные граждане", которым говоришь, что есть шиповник, алое,.. а они бегут в аптеку за химией. Жить без нее не могут, подсели на систему без всяких шансов..
 А конопля и даже природное ЛСД - куда меньший наркотик, чем тотже алкоголь,- который нормой стал в обществе, все подсели, и никто особо за наркоманию не считает.
 Есть критерии оценок, все это научные факты, если кто захочет быть серьезным - может удостовериться.
 Как например в томже Исламе: 
за наркоту - смерть, алкоголь - вне закона, но насчет конопли таких запретов нет.
 Почему алкоголь запрещен: затмевает разум. И в ведической цивилизации примерно также их сравнительно соотносят, насколько я понимаю.
 Вопрос лишь в дешевом крикунстве. И доказательства только такие: все так знают..
 Но они же "все знают", что тот, кто трупов не жрет - себе вредит, кто задумывается о трансцендентном - больной, и многое еще также "очевидно все знают"..

----------


## ОльгаО

наркоманы - широкая категория людей, включая алкоголиков, их много разных видов и в зависимости от потребляемого наркотика или алкоголя и в зависимости от других факторов.
Хиппи - тоже довольно широкая масса. К ним можно отнести и тех про кого вы говорите, а можно отнести и простых лодырей. Однако я все равно не разделяю этой романтизации хиппи. В Индии насмотрелась их слишком много.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

А где Вы видели идеал?
В каком обществе нет исключений, случайных людей?

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Кстати, насчет хипов.
 Это может быть действительно самая выдающаяся категория из людей. И до сих пор живее всех живых.
 Сейчас на ежегодных слетах даже неловко становится, что все там напрочь кришнаитами становятся,- вроде несправедливо както в отношении других, это ведь общечеловеческое Движение.
 Можете нагунглить о фестивалях "Рейнбоу",- отдельно официальные сообщения, аотдельно от них самих,- весьма прикольная мировая движуха.

 Еще интересный факт: может прямо существовать на принципах демократии. То есть вне всяких систем управления хоть в каком либо виде. Движение - есть, а никакого управляющего аппарата - нету впринципе. Все на общих ежедневных сборах всегда решается.
 Я когда впервые туда попал (и встретил там своего учителя) - как в сказку попал.. Кому посчастливится попасть - поймет..

----------


## ОльгаО

> Кстати, насчет хипов.
>  Это может быть действительно самая выдающаяся категория из людей. И до сих пор живее всех живых.
>  Сейчас на ежегодных слетах даже неловко становится, что все там напрочь кришнаитами становятся,- вроде несправедливо както в отношении других, это ведь общечеловеческое Движение.


Анируддха прабхуджи, 
вот и доказательство того, что в ИСККОНе много маргиналов. Может не все кришнаиты - хиппи, но, как свидетельствует Алексей Кучеренко, почти все хипы - кришнаиты :swoon:

----------


## ОльгаО

> А где Вы видели идеал?
> В каком обществе нет исключений, случайных людей?


везде есть.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Дело ведь в другом совсем: "женской логике".
Когда не знают даже того, что есть эта самая логика..
 :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Анируддха прабхуджи, 
> вот и доказательство того, что в ИСККОНе много маргиналов. Может не все кришнаиты - хиппи, но, как свидетельствует Алексей Кучеренко, почти все хипы - кришнаиты


Ничего это не доказывает. Вы просто видите то, что хотите видеть.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Ничего это не доказывает. Вы просто видите то, что хотите видеть.


а Вы не видите то, чего не хотите видеть  :smilies:

----------


## ОльгаО

> Дело ведь в другом совсем: "женской логике".
> Когда не знают даже того, что есть эта самая логика..


а я думала, что Вы поймёте мой юмор

----------


## Aniruddha das

Нужно просто учесть всем участникам дискуссии, что женщины уверены, что последнее слово в споре должно быть за ними.  :smilies:  Я в этом убеждался уже много-много раз.  :smilies:

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Есть критерии оценок, все это научные факты, если кто захочет быть серьезным - может удостовериться.


Вы об исследованиях профессора Натта? 




> По результатам исследования Натта по шкале от 0 до 100 алкоголь набрал 72 балла по степени вреда для человека и общества, существенно опередив героин (55) и крэк (54).
> В исследовании также участвовали такие наркотики, как метамфетамин (33), кокаин (27), табак (26), амфетамин/СПИД (23), марихуана (20), гаммагидроксибутират (18), кетамин (15), метадон (13), экстази (9), анаболические стероиды (9), LSD (7), бупренорфин (6) и галлюциногенные грибы (5).


Если у вас есть ссылки другие исследования, то было бы любопытно ознакомиться.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Нужно просто учесть всем участникам дискуссии, что женщины уверены, что последнее слово в споре должно быть за ними.  Я в этом убеждался уже много-много раз.


 :smilies:  а я много-много раз уже убеждалась, что когда у не очень интеллигентных мужчин кончаются разумные аргументы в дискуссии - идет в ход критика "вторичных" половых признаков, а также "аргументация", связанная с национально-расовой и прочей принадлежностью  :swoon:

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Вы об исследованиях профессора Натта? 
> Если у вас есть ссылки другие исследования, то было бы любопытно ознакомиться.


Харе Кришна!
Я не исследовал существующие признанные работы, так что не помогу в этом.
Исследовал, извините, собственным опытом.. Зная, что и работы серьезные есть по этому вопросу.
Вот, вылажу здесь последние соображенияна этот счет:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...940#post108940

Джая Прабхупада!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Почему после периода духовной экзальтации, когда казалось Кришна говорит с тобой каждый день наступает период отчуждения, отдаления, излишнего рационализма, когда на себя вчерашнего смотришь с иронией. И лишь позже ощущаешь холод в груди и *чувство как будто отдаления от Бога*, и желание вернуть то, прошедшее уже состояние.


 "Преданные должны не только избегать оскорблений святого имени и устранять их последствия, но также тщательно исполнять предписанные им обязанности. Сознание Кришны систематично. Если оно осуществляется должным образом, то принесет желаемый результат. Если не следовать предписанным правилам, это не только замедлит прогресс в преданном служении, но и создаст ему дополнительные препятствия.

Наставляя Рупу Госвами, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху предупреждал о нежелательных привычках, которые возникают из неправильно совершаемого преданного служения. Например, даже искренние преданные склонны наслаждаться славой и почетом, которые приходят вместе с признанием человека вайшнавом. 
Эти сорняки растут вместе с лианой преданности. Если их не выполоть, они могут завладеть начинающими и увлечь их с пути чистой преданности. Господь лично перечисляет несколько из множества нежелательных привычек:

«Вот некоторые из сорняков, растущих вместе с лианой преданного служения: поведение, недостойное человека, который пытается достичь совершенства; двуличие; убийство животных; стяжательство; стремление к почестям и высокому положению в этом мире. Все это мешает расти лиане бхакти» _(«Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 19.159)._

Чтобы выполоть эти сорняки, преданные должны слушать тех своих благожелателей, которые могут указать им на эти нежелательные привычки, отличив их от настоящей лианы преданности. Затем неофиты должны предпринять необходимые меры для того, чтобы срубить эти нежелательные растения и прекратить действовать по прихоти, как обычно действуют те, кто пренебрегает основополагающей духовной практикой. Примерами такой духовной практики являются ранний подъем, участие в утренней программе и строгое следование вайшнавскому поведению, в том числе отказ от мирских фильмов и пищи, приготовленной непреданными.

На стадии нестабильного преданного служения _(аништхита-бхаджана-крии)_ преданные постоянно колеблются между правильным и неправильным поведением. Как уже говорилось, результаты неправильной практики – оскорбления и пренебрежение – неблагоприятны. Но когда преданные практикуют правильно, их служение устраняет нежелательные привычки, порожденные как прошлыми благочестивыми и неблагочестивыми поступками, так и ошибками в практике преданности. Тогда лиана преданности может зацвести.

Вновь приобретенные нежелательные привычки, которые возникают *из оскорблений*, совершаемых на стадии нестабильной преданности, не так легко устраняются. 
 Их последствия легко обретаются и быстро накапливаются, но их устранение требует тщательных усилий на протяжении долгого времени. _Бхакти,_ несомненно, освобождает преданных от последствий прошлых поступков. 
Вместе с тем, невнимательность при совершении преданного служения может вызвать к жизни больше _анартх_, чем нестабильное служение может устранить. В результате эти вновь обретенные нежелательные привычки могут привести преданных к разочарованию и заглушить их лиану преданности. 

Ослабленные таким образом, многие души повернулись спиной к процессу культивирования чистой преданности и вернулись к материальной жизни."

http://www.oguru.ru/knigi/15-shuddkh...tabilnost.html
_"Шуддха-бхакти-чинтамани", Действия, увеличивающие нестабильность_

----------

